# Random Cellphone Pics 3



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

Time for a new one, the last one is full. 
From my porch this morning:


----------



## o2bfishin (Jan 16, 2021)

Drum set from the 90's


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

Me (far right) at age 13 along with some buddies standing in front of a frozen Bald River Falls on the Tellico River. Circa 1992


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

My wife jumps out of her skin when I hang waders. She thinks it’s a burglar. 
Yes I wash them before putting away


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

“Does that train come through every morning” motel from my cousin Vinny movie


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Rode out hurricane Sally


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060875
> “Does that train come through every morning” motel from my cousin Vinny movie


So that place closed down? I've been by there a lot of times going to Rock Eagle to fish.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hurricane Sally took some kayaks


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> So that place closed down? I've been by there a lot of times going to Rock Eagle to fish.


Yep, I think they had one of those suspicious fires and they tore down the rooms behind the restaurant


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hotdogs on the beach


----------



## Timberman (Jan 16, 2021)

Home grown Georgia NY strips and a ribeye


----------



## Sixes (Jan 16, 2021)

Holy grail of doughnuts. As my buddy says, Krispy Kremes are too light and fluffy to be fattening.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 16, 2021)

Another indulgent.  The double order of fries are in the box with the FO on the side and an apple pie


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Jan 16, 2021)

Sheriff Woody ridin' shotgun


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Time for a new one, the last one is full.
> From my porch this morning:
> View attachment 1060844


A few hours later. Went to Sam’s and back and here’s the current view:


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 16, 2021)

A little house I built years ago


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> A little house I built years ago
> View attachment 1060905


I want you to build me a big one like that.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Cafe Woodstock


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060913
> Cafe Woodstock


That second post from the corner is out of plumb, and sunk about 6" too deep.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I want you to build me a big one like that.


I would be delighted, but you gotta feed me and that snow gotta go first ? It's purty, but I'm glad we don't have it often.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> I would be delighted, but you gotta feed me and that snow gotta go first ? It's purty, but I'm glad we don't have it often.


Did I mention that I want you to pay for it, too, because I'm poor?  I'll feed you real good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060878
> Hotdogs on the beach


You oughta see mine chasing ghost crabs at night and counting coup on them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> A little house I built years ago
> View attachment 1060905


maybe if you stirred up a hornet nest and pushed it into that cabin it would swell up to full size


----------



## Sixes (Jan 16, 2021)

Frosty morning this week at our lake at work.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That second post from the corner is out of plumb, and sunk about 6" too deep.


Call @RoosterTodd. @jiminbogart says he's a master carpenter.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2021)

Enjoying a sunny spot.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 16, 2021)

3 of 4 deer on a 4 for 4 morning on a hunt on 1/4/21 and later on that morning, rubber gloves do no good against a sharp knife while skinning deer.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Call @RoosterTodd. @jiminbogart says he's a master carpenter.


If something is out of plumb, you need a plumber, right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Time for a new one, the last one is full.
> From my porch this morning:
> View attachment 1060844


Looks cozy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> A few hours later. Went to Sam’s and back and here’s the current view:
> View attachment 1060904


Cozyerer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That second post from the corner is out of plumb, and sunk about 6" too deep.



Probably why he is moving.


----------



## Mars (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't like crowds....


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That second post from the corner is out of plumb, and sunk about 6" too deep.



Lucky its there  at least my trees fall exact


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 16, 2021)

Been on a slow burn all day, done got hot up in here and had to open the doors let some cool air blow through


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 16, 2021)

My morning sunrise on the lake


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 16, 2021)

Duck camp. Fried mullet, shrimp, grits and wild turkey breast. Got a full belly and back on the lake now


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 16, 2021)

His and hers:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Call @RoosterTodd. @jiminbogart says he's a master carpenter.




Fake news!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 16, 2021)

Slowing down the southbound.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 16, 2021)

The reason


----------



## Timberman (Jan 16, 2021)

Skidder rim fire


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> The reasonView attachment 1060950


Did a car hauler catch fire?


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Did a car hauler catch fire?


Rollback with a tundra on back, pulling a Kia.  Have no idea how the Kia ignited, but it obviously burnt completely.  Driver said he looked back and there flames errywhere.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Rollback with a tundra on back, pulling a Kia.  Have no idea how the Kia ignited, but it obviously burnt completely.  Driver said he looked back and there flames errywhere.


Yeah, that'll restrict traffic. ??


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Going to restore this old military jeep can.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 16, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> If something is out of plumb, you need a plumber, right?


That's a lead pipe cinch,er plumbum cinch.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Where’s my motor !


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2021)

Drinking buddy


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Can’t wait for spring!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2021)

Detour. Snow mishap.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2021)

A star is born !


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Athos (Jan 16, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060977



Haven’t put my hand on a new one yet. Driven by a few. Still immediately think Ferrari coming from the front.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Athos said:


> Haven’t put my hand on a new one yet. Driven by a few. Still immediately think Ferrari coming from the front.


That white with the silver stripes is favorite so far.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 16, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Drinking buddyView attachment 1060971


He's the only one that would drink a BL,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Sixes (Jan 16, 2021)

I would be worried about the cart corral and buggy being over the barrier


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 17, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060977


If that car was mine, I wouldn't have parked there,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 17, 2021)

For me it dosent matter. I can park my challenger way off to the side and nearly to the end. When i return. Theres some body parked right next to me most of time.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> If that car was mine, I wouldn't have parked there,,,,


One thing I miss about owning a Vette is you don’t get door dings. A cart could scratch the paint, but no regular dings from idiots opening doors. Ours looked new at 5 years old when we traded it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060964


Sinclair took that pick right before he got a hoe and raked those nasty things off of there before they stain his siding.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2021)

First one this season. Had a bit of snow sleet mixed with snow spitting from the sky yesterday.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 17, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sinclair took that pick right before he got a hoe and raked those nasty things off of there before they stain his siding.


 we had a nest every year in Hancock. We actually put each years nest on the mantle. 

I did get the pressure washer out when they were done.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 17, 2021)

Spent a hour cleaning up a $10 reel I found.  It’s working now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2021)

Today`s sunset, in God`s Country. The view from my front door.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 17, 2021)

Found this Ol thang in a junk pile too, got it cleaned up and working now


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 17, 2021)

Rare South Georgia sand storm. That’s as random as I can offer.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 17, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060976




They're walking on your grass!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 18, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> They're walking on your grass!!!


It’s dormant. I probably would be out there checking in the summer


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2021)

A few snowy pic's from yesterday,,,,plowing,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2021)

Couple more inches of the devil’s dandruff here overnight.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 18, 2021)

Took this a few minutes ago of the fog lifting. 
Thought it looked cool.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 18, 2021)

Getting ready for warm weather.


----------



## CaptKeith (Jan 18, 2021)

Found while hunting


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 18, 2021)

Its that time of year


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 18, 2021)

sun set from the blind


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 18, 2021)

Only in Sylvester do you see this. You can hear it in all surrounding counties


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 18, 2021)

Went to  annual sausage grind yesterday in Worth Co. it was a large time just like every year


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 19, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1061301
> sun set from the blind



Very nice. That’d be my screen saver


----------



## bear claw (Jan 19, 2021)

Ready for some more summer nights.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2021)

Average Jan evening...


----------



## Jimmypop (Jan 19, 2021)

What we used to draw topo maps in surveying class at UGA in 1961. Things have changed just a tad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 19, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Average Jan evening...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1061425


Nice fire,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2021)

Jimmypop said:


> What we used to draw topo maps in surveying class at UGA in 1961. Things have changed just a tad.



 Will still come in handy when you take the navigation section of your USCG Captains Test (6 pack)...


----------



## Jimmypop (Jan 20, 2021)

This playhouse is our grandson's gift from his Pop for his 3rd birthday present. He's 30 now . It's made all of red cedar and shows its age but it stays dry inside.I probably should take it down soon because it's a little small for an adult and I sure don't want to  roof it.


----------



## Resica (Jan 20, 2021)

Jimmypop said:


> This playhouse is our grandson's gift from his Pop for his 3rd birthday present. He's 30 now . It's made all of red cedar and shows its age but it stays dry inside.I probably should take it down soon because it's a little small for an adult and I sure don't want to  roof it.


Keep it. I'll come down and roof it!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2021)

My wife digging through old family stuff again...
 A time weekly publication from 1943 that was sent to military forces (her dad)...
 And a couple of the license plates they had to have in order to get onto  San Marco Island in Biscayne Bay where they lived.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2021)

Her great grandparents owned by Miami shipbuilding and dry dock. Built thousands of PT boats for the war. Here a couple photos of the 1st hydrofoil prototypes...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Sixes (Jan 20, 2021)

May fun at St Marks

Good friends, cornhole, beer and a grill, what else could be better.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 20, 2021)

A bathroom designed for skinnier folks that myself.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 20, 2021)

Best breakfast in Cherokee county. It's always to the road.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Best breakfast in Cherokee county. It's always to the road.
> 
> View attachment 1061596


burger inn?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 20, 2021)

Sixes said:


> A bathroom designed for skinnier folks that myself.
> 
> View attachment 1061595


 And the worst thing is, you have to back into those things blind and hope you sit in the right spot!
 That's why my camper is there now. Drop me a line next time you down.


----------



## Sixes (Jan 20, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> burger inn?


Yep.

Funny thing is, I've ate there as long as I can remember and I have never had anything other than breakfast, even though its called Burger Inn.

I get my burgers at The Basket Shack


----------



## Sixes (Jan 20, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> And the worst thing is, you have to back into those things blind and hope you sit in the right spot!
> That's why my camper is there now. Drop me a line next time you down.


 
One of the guys had a handicap room, so I borrowed his.

I'll be down with a some of my coworkers that live in Macon the first weekend of June as long as my daughter's high school graduation doesn't interfere. We work at different plants, but I've known a couple of them for 20+ years and jumped in on their trip last May and now I have a full invite

My normal group usually fishes out of Steinhatchee when we go, but this year we are looking at Louisiana.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 20, 2021)

Sixes said:


> A bathroom designed for skinnier folks that myself.
> 
> View attachment 1061595


Whoa, ain't no elbow room in there!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2021)

Sixes said:


> ...what else could be better.



Group showers, or so I hear.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 21, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Whoa, ain't no elbow room in there!



It really sucks to punchout the drywall in one of those little water closets.

Hard to get a ladder in there.

The best drywall in the house has to be around the toilet. It's the only place people actually sit and stare at the walls.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 21, 2021)

Got a dump truck load of kindling for the fireplace, sure hope the DOT man ain't around


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 21, 2021)

I knew I shouldn't have sharpened that hatchet


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Group showers, or so I hear.



you got that right!


----------



## bear claw (Jan 22, 2021)

Made me a coon head quiver for my recurve.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 22, 2021)

That is nice


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2021)

How redneck is it that when you realize you're slap out of bucktail, you go to the woods where you dumped your last carcass and pick through what the coyotes left for a little bit of white tail hairs to tie jigs with?


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 22, 2021)

Another snaggle tooth picker.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 22, 2021)

Nice load.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Jan 23, 2021)

I couldn't get the whole front in one pic. 135' long. A lot of the framing was done by me and one helper. I was glad to get to this point.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 23, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> A lot of the framing was done by me and one helper.



It's nice not to have to go back and fix anything.

I heard that OSB is going over $30 a sheet next week.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> View attachment 1062058
> 
> Nice camouflage.


Those are about extinct around here now, used to be everywhere. I miss them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Made me a coon head quiver for my recurve.View attachment 1062062View attachment 1062063


Very nice work!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> View attachment 1062079View attachment 1062080


That's a nice mess of mackerels, DC, and a fine looking meal!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> View attachment 1062064
> 
> How redneck is it that when you realize you're slap out of bucktail, you go to the woods where you dumped your last carcass and pick through what the coyotes left for a little bit of white tail hairs to tie jigs with?


 Striper candy?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> This photo was actually taken up around your neck of the woods too NCH.


Where at?


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It's nice not to have to go back and fix anything.
> You got that right
> I heard that OSB is going over $30 a sheet next week.


I returned 3 sheets last week and got $84 back


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 23, 2021)

Camp is worth it just to jank uncle David. Watch that first step . It's ratchet strapped to a boat trailer. Wish you could see it going down the highway.

Slept late.


My pops and my son stuffing sausage. Lucky catch with the phone.



Before it all goes in the smokehouse.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 23, 2021)

Great place for burgers...


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 23, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> I returned 3 sheets last week and got $84 back


Great investment strategy


----------



## bear claw (Jan 23, 2021)

Moon over the gulf.


----------



## basstrkr (Jan 23, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Got a dump truck load of kindling for the fireplace, sure hope the DOT man ain't around
> View attachment 1061718




Rooster gon be jealous of this!


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 23, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> Rooster gon be jealous of this!


???


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dang ol nail fell through my boot.


----------



## redeli (Jan 23, 2021)

I have eaten at a Ranger Burger...
Goot


----------



## bany (Jan 23, 2021)

Someone got tired of trimming bushes so I’m drifting thru the forum waiting for sleeping beauty to get her nap in!


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 23, 2021)

Had a flyover today. Blackhawk type, with refueling probe.

side shot was first, heading to main airfield. Overhead was heading back to smaller base/training areas.

new iPhone camera is better than previous. Pretty fair pics.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 23, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> View attachment 1060897



Meat!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 23, 2021)

Clogged filter...


----------



## bear claw (Jan 23, 2021)

Sunrise at the farm.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 24, 2021)

Offseason projects getting done at fish camp… 
Had to salvage the wood from a 12'x12' deck had floated away from my doorstep during the high water last fall.  I put it back together in an offset shape that allows me to step out of the truck onto the patio instead of a giant puddle of water. And moving that far back corner Ford now allows me to get my boat trailer behind the truck if needed. More room and more useful all around...
 I could pop a string line and cut that wild edge on the rear but the way it is works fine with fish camp.




 In finally procured me a good burn pit icann stuff a Palm frond into in the worry about lighting all the other debris around here and the boat shack on fire.
 It's a 30" diameter piece of steel tubing.  I put a piece of expanded sheet metal on top for spark arrestor. Now I can keep my area a little more debris free...




 I smell fishing season coming soon!


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 24, 2021)

I had a neighbor who moved and left two of these on my mailbox last week. He had a cobra and I have a GT - I guess he wanted to make sure it landed in a place that would appreciate it.  He is hospitalized and I can’t reach him to thank him.  Anybody know what these might be?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 24, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I had a neighbor who moved and left two of these on my mailbox last week. He had a cobra and I have a GT - I guess he wanted to make sure it landed in a place that would appreciate it.  He is hospitalized and I can’t reach him to thank him.  Anybody know what these might be?View attachment 1062339


Pretty sure that's the insignia from the front of an old sixties Mustang hood.

Edit:  Side emblem.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Day on the water.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2021)

Spent 7 hours driving friday evening, 6 hours on the SxS riding a new farm saturday morning, 7 more hours Saturday evening driving back home and this is the only pic I took


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2021)

Diamondback country.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kimber I think


----------



## DSGB (Jan 25, 2021)

Remnants of an old still site that the revenue man busted up.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2021)

Just flopped in from a 5 hour drive back from a week long maintenance trip to fish camp in Florida...
Honey knows  I come home hungry.
 Leftover 'didn't go 20' chili and some reading material...




'No Cabin Fever February' coming.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Just flopped in from a 5 hour drive back from a week long maintenance trip to fish camp in Florida...
> Honey knows  I come home hungry.
> Leftover 'didn't go 20' chili and some reading material...
> 
> ...



Truly??????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Truly??????



Wussywater...
Too early fer whiitsky.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 26, 2021)

Cold day in... somewhere today! Sure ain’t 110!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 27, 2021)

....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1062884


That lil gal is growing! Love your butterscotch swirl gate stop, too.


----------



## GT90 (Jan 27, 2021)

What happens when the wife and you pick "the spot" for the in-ground fire pit but don't know where your sprinkler lines are.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 27, 2021)

GT90 said:


> What happens when the wife and you pick "the spot" for the in-ground fire pit but don't know where your sprinkler lines are.
> View attachment 1062901


What ya gonna do now?


----------



## GT90 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have already cut them and moving forward on the fire pit. Gonna have to dig up the yard and move some pipes.  Not looking forward to it.  And will have to figure out the wiring for the three zone irrigation system.


----------



## GLS (Jan 27, 2021)

The last week or so of Georgia woodcock season I hunted an area that I hadn't hunted in over 30 years and that was for turkeys.  I found woodcock in the bottom-hill transition zone and noticed this fine stand of longleaf pines and wiregrass.  It looked like perfect quail habitat, but my  dogs didn't find any.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 27, 2021)

Rollin coal tonight.
HOT one...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 28, 2021)

Fella looking for arrowheads in the field across the road from the house.  Sorry for the quality, I zoomed in from the kitchen table


----------



## furtaker (Jan 28, 2021)

Walked up on a big coon sleeping next to a tree this morning.

When I woke him up, he went up the tree. When I walked up to the tree, he froze, hoping I wouldn't see him.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 28, 2021)

Making sure the spindles clear the grid bars.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2021)

Looking over old pics like I always do this time of year.  Ran across this one.  Man I need to be in a tree


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 29, 2021)

Tree time?
Not on your life.
Its time to run and gun!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Making sure the spindles clear the grid bars.View attachment 1063082


What is that?


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What is that?


Business end of a cotton picker.  The spindles rotate by a cam in the bar “picking cotton” while the bars spin on a drum.  16 bars in the front drum, 20 spindles per bar.  12 bars on the back drum.
I’ll get a few pics after lunch that’ll explain it better than I can.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 29, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1063178



Good beaver tracks....... @JB0704  should be able to tell you how old he is based on the size of these tracks.  He's a serious trophy beaver toad hunter


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Tree time?
> Not on your life.
> Its time to run and gun!!!!!!!!




This????


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 29, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> View attachment 1062064
> 
> How redneck is it that when you realize you're slap out of bucktail, you go to the woods where you dumped your last carcass and pick through what the coyotes left for a little bit of white tail hairs to tie jigs with?


That ain't redneck,that's being resourceful.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

Small tutorial coming.
First here are most of the gears that comprise the inside of a cotton picker head. They stack in a certain order and make everything go round and round


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

Next are the drums, front is bigger than the back, they fit in the middle of the head and hold all the bars. They are aluminum.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

The bars have a cam in them that spins the spindles while the drums also rotate.   They have a brass cam roller that gets greased when the operator chooses.  They fit into a cam track.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 29, 2021)

Wait a cotton pickin minute


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

The spindles pass through a moisture column before contacting the cotton.  The moisture helps pick and clean the cotton from the spindle.  We routinely replace the pads and straighten the columns to aid in picking.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

The differs are ground to square, they remove the cotton from the spindle.  They are adjusted throughout the season.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

Air flows through the black tube, down through the head and blows the cotton into the basket or baler.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

Gear boxes that sit on top of each head. Each connected to the other by pto shaft.  1-3 and 4-6. They have oil in them to keep them cool.


----------



## Head East (Jan 29, 2021)

Came up on this today. bad day at the office. Couldn’t tell if there was another vehicle involved.   Watched the driver crawl out the window and dust his hair off.  No one seemed concerned beyond him.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Fireman...That thing looks like it might be dangerous to get caught in?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1063178


Turkey, coon, and red fox.


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 29, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Thanks for sharing Fireman...That thing looks like it might be dangerous to get caught in?


It don’t mind grabbing aholt to you for sure.  Shirt tucked in and no loose clothing when we’re running them to trouble shoot and check.
They have slip clutches, but you’ll be good and impaled before they slip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2021)

Not my cell phone, but on my little island. I've seen her, but never had my phone to take her pic.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 29, 2021)

Some of our underground plumbing work on the restroom facility at a new shooting range where Marines are made.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2021)

simpleman30 said:


> Some of our underground plumbing work on the restroom facility at a new shooting range where Marines are made.View attachment 1063220View attachment 1063221View attachment 1063222



Why the grease trap?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 29, 2021)

20 mph speed limit


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Why the grease trap?


Sand interceptor.  All the floor drains in the restrooms and accessible chases drain into the sand interceptor and then out to the site storm sewer.  The rest drains into the sanitary sewer.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 29, 2021)

Just down from where I'm building a house. Hunt Rd, but everyone around here knows it as 8 ball rd.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2021)

Fish on!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 30, 2021)

No better way to tech kids to work together than buckin farwood!!!


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 30, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Turkey, coon, and red fox.


I thought an interesting trifecta


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2021)

Hard to see them but I got 8 long beards in the yard this morning.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 30, 2021)

The 3 stooges putting out salt


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## CaptKeith (Jan 30, 2021)

Strange animals!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 30, 2021)

Capybaras, they are an odd looking thing


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 31, 2021)

low hanging fruit


----------



## Timberman (Jan 31, 2021)

Truck I sold the other day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> Strange animals!
> 
> View attachment 1063365


BBQ!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 31, 2021)

Had a very large tulip tree removed, if it had fallen on the house it wouldn't have stopped until it hit the ground.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 31, 2021)

Back yard not long ago.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 31, 2021)

Never saw the one that did this, maybe next season.


----------



## CaptKeith (Jan 31, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Capybaras, they are an odd looking thing


You’re on the money!  We saw these capybaras, the largest of rodents, in Brazil when we went there to visit a few years ago.  They were as big as hogs!


----------



## CaptKeith (Jan 31, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> BBQ!


Yes, they are good to eat!


----------



## fireman32 (Jan 31, 2021)

CaptKeith said:


> You’re on the money!  We saw these capybaras, the largest of rodents, in Brazil when we went there to visit a few years ago.  They were as big as hogs!


Only ones I’ve ever seen were at a zoo.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Feb 1, 2021)

Good bait^^^^^


----------



## Dialer (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Feb 1, 2021)

Dialer said:


> View attachment 1063686


I like that.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 1, 2021)

Fish Hawk... Country Girls.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 1, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> View attachment 1063677View attachment 1063678


That was a big  gal


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 1, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> View attachment 1063355




Love a lil Clay


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 1, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> That was a big  gal


She'll be a good'un next year ?


----------



## redeli (Feb 1, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> She'll be a good'un next year ?


LOLS


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 2, 2021)

Edge of swamp last weekend


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 2, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> low hanging fruitView attachment 1063422


That fruit has a bite!


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2021)

Warwick Furnace Farms home and outbuildings. Where George Washington took his army after the defeat at the Battle of Brandywine. Wanted to protect his supply depot at Reading Pennsylvania. The owner was friends with Benjamin Franklin. Ben gave him the rights to the Franklin stove as I understand it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> Warwick Furnace Farms home and outbuildings. Where George Washington took his army after the defeat at the Battle of Brandywine. Wanted to protect his supply depot at Reading Pennsylvania. The owner was friends with Benjamin Franklin. Ben gave him the rights to the Franklin stove as I understand it.View attachment 1063927View attachment 1063928


Nice,,,,


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2021)

My chickens are finally learning to use their roost.


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 2, 2021)

1 hour old baby calf at fil farm sun pm


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Yote without the meat


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 3, 2021)

Another big one

450 B for reference


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2021)

On the dock at the moment...


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> On the dock at the moment...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1064128


I could use a whole lot of that. Great pic


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Camera shy otter just came by...


----------



## bear claw (Feb 3, 2021)

My little buddy first day of elementary & last day of elementary school.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> Edge of swamp last weekend View attachment 1063837


That looks like a painting


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> On the dock at the moment...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1064128


Slick right there


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1064063
> Yote without the meat



Meat.
.
.
.
-less.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 4, 2021)

Sink. Hole.




Has a eddy in it and current visible on surface...


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 4, 2021)

From above


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 4, 2021)

Dear Lord............

Johnson's Bakery.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 4, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> From aboveView attachment 1064239



You ever wonder why the top of a treestand is camouflaged.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 4, 2021)

58,000 gvw heavy duty rollback. Went to work hauling skid steers and tractors


----------



## Wifeshusband (Feb 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Camera shy otter just came by...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1064131


A creative person, with a sinister streak, could turn that one into "Nessie."
I'm glad you told everyone what it was and not something you took on vacation on the banks of loch ness.


----------



## HarryO45 (Feb 4, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You ever wonder why the top of a treestand is camouflaged.


I actually camouflage 100% of my stands.  I don’t make easy for people on the ground to find my stands.  Also, the bottom of my stands are all painted a grayish color... the way I figuare it, deer looks up and harder for deer to see against sky... most trees are grey too.  Top of World War II aircraft blend with ground - from attack from top... bottom blend (grayish blue) with sky for detection from ground.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Sink. Hole.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1064236
> ...


looks like central america


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 4, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Dear Lord............
> 
> Johnson's Bakery.



Wonder why they wasted time putting it on a plate?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 4, 2021)

Cheers from the wifey...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 4, 2021)

Home away from home...


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 4, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Wonder why they wasted time putting it on a plate?


I did that. Right before I slid it in the microwave for 15 seconds. ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Home away from home...
> 
> View attachment 1064304


Looks a little sinclairish. You done caught the OCD?


----------



## bany (Feb 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Cheers from the wifey...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1064271


?


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 5, 2021)

Sunrise behind the house yesterday when I left for work


----------



## bear claw (Feb 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Sunrise behind the house yesterday when I left for workView attachment 1064416


You got a nice place.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2021)

A few wings before and after the bath


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 5, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Looks a little sinclairish. You done caught the OCD?


I'm pretty bungal about things from an operational and practical standpoint...
My wife is in chaarge of asthetics an makin sure everything looks nice...
Jack Sprat and all....


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Feb 5, 2021)

Took the dogs to dairy queen


----------



## flattop (Feb 5, 2021)

New stick burner.


----------



## flattop (Feb 5, 2021)

Some more pics


----------



## flattop (Feb 5, 2021)

Back side has two propane burners.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2021)

flattop said:


> New stick burner.View attachment 1064512View attachment 1064513


awesome! nice shop also!


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 5, 2021)

bear claw said:


> You got a nice place.


Thank you sir. We love it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## mark1j (Feb 5, 2021)

Sunset


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 6, 2021)

Handmade flowers by Mrs Fireman.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 6, 2021)

Gotta stay warm on these cool days and nights


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 6, 2021)

It’s a little distant, but maybe you can zoom in.

2 huey and 3 cobras.

Flying over one range, heading toward another range.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 6, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I did that. Right before I slid it in the microwave for 15 seconds. ?


15 seconds will turn a Krispy Kreme into molten lava at my house.

Careful.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 6, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 15 seconds will turn a Krispy Kreme into molten lava at my house.
> 
> Careful.


That man is a copper, a professional donut eater if you will.?


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 6, 2021)

We have gotten a pile of rain today.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 6, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 15 seconds will turn a Krispy Kreme into molten lava at my house.
> 
> Careful.





fireman32 said:


> That man is a copper, a professional donut eater if you will.?



I also know how long to heat an apple fritter. My skills go beyond a mere glazed doughnut. 
??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2021)

4HAND said:


> We have gotten a pile of rain today. View attachment 1064864


 
 I saw that coming this morning and split out of Saint Marks to head home to this on my windshield...


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Off the front porch on the mountain


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 7, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> It’s a little distant, but maybe you can zoom in.
> 
> 2 huey and 3 cobras.
> 
> ...


 I got to sit in a cobra along about 1989


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 7, 2021)

Good chore for a below freezing morning.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2021)

Ever seen inside a CH47 Chinook?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 7, 2021)

Backyard and 7 degrees this morning


----------



## Duff (Feb 7, 2021)

Off the porch


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ever seen inside a CH47 Chinook?
> 
> View attachment 1064927
> View attachment 1064928


Yep pulled my 1/4 ton in, fly boys strapped it down and off we went!! An hour later they dropped me off right where I loaded up on camp Blanding!!!! They was needing some flight time and I wanted to fly in one.......


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2021)

Duff said:


> Off the porch
> 
> View attachment 1064930


Looks like you got a little more than us.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2021)

Here's something for you eskimo's to stare at.

Crab Island, Destin


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Yep pulled my 1/4 ton in, fly boys strapped it down and off we went!! An hour later they dropped me off right where I loaded up on camp Blanding!!!! They was needing some flight time and I wanted to fly in one.......



You should see them drop the ramp in the water and Seal's run a raft inside full throttle.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 7, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Here's something for you eskimo's to stare at.
> 
> Crab Island, Destin
> 
> View attachment 1064932


 I think they changed the name. Rhymes with Bird Island now.


----------



## Resica (Feb 7, 2021)

Down the walkway. Starting to get a nice base. Another snow or 2 will help.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> Down the walkway. Starting to get a nice base. Another snow or 2 will help.View attachment 1064981




If I had to deal with that I'd be shooting my neighbors too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Duff said:


> Off the porch
> 
> View attachment 1064930


Really nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Resica said:


> Down the walkway. Starting to get a nice base. Another snow or 2 will help.View attachment 1064981


Almost like here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Home away from home...
> 
> View attachment 1064304


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> View attachment 1064469


Love it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

flattop said:


> New stick burner.View attachment 1064512View attachment 1064513


Nice,,,,
Nice shop too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Handmade flowers by Mrs Fireman.View attachment 1064745View attachment 1064746


Really nice,,,,what talent,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2021)

...


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1065044


Gettin big,,,,
A lady here  has a Red pup, 600.00,,,,too much for me,,,,
Lucy staying warm,,,,


----------



## Duff (Feb 7, 2021)

Man, I don’t see how y’all live in all that snow


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 8, 2021)

A few days ago , view from my deck, sunset


----------



## Resica (Feb 8, 2021)

Snow covered lake.


----------



## madsam (Feb 8, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ever seen inside a CH47 Chinook?
> 
> View attachment 1064927
> View attachment 1064928


 Rode in them from ship to ship in my NAVY days. Cool reminder !!!


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 9, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> A few days ago , view from my deck, sunsetView attachment 1065188


That shot should be a jigsaw puzzle. Beautiful!


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> View attachment 1065368



homemade ring pops?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2021)

Really missing deer season right now


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> homemade ring pops?



Frozen scent-sicles?


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> homemade ring pops?


Put koolaid (or whatever) in them & freeze.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Put koolaid (or whatever) in them & freeze.



Yep homemade ring pops  .  Would go well with some hunch punch!


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 9, 2021)

Yep moma called me the koolaid kid


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

A few pic's from yesterday,,,,


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> A few pic's from yesterday,,,,View attachment 1065403View attachment 1065404View attachment 1065405View attachment 1065407View attachment 1065408View attachment 1065409



Why??????


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 9, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> View attachment 1065368


Lol.

My mom had a set just like that 50 years ago.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> View attachment 1065421


Love those double brows.

Congrats!


----------



## furtaker (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> View attachment 1065421


You kill that sucker this past season? Nice buck.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 9, 2021)

Just a rock i painted this week.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

furtaker said:


> You kill that sucker this past season? Nice buck.


Killed him in '94 in the Oconee NF. I was to poor to have him mounted at the time, so I cut the antlers off and put them on a old school plaque.  Stayed that way for years, bought a euro mount kit and this is the result.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Turning 50. 
50000 miles in 2 years, 8 months.
 Michelin LTX A/T²
 Super rubbery and grippy. You can hear them gripping in the driveway.
 I've rotated them every oil change.
 I've always been a Goodyear man, but...
 Gonna have to have another set just like'em... one day soon.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Stroker (Feb 10, 2021)

E-8C, C5M
The C5A was first airplane I worked on, 1971, Charleston AFB. They still had that new airplane smell.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Turning 50.
> 50000 miles in 2 years, 8 months.
> Michelin LTX A/T²
> Super rubbery and grippy. You can hear them gripping in the driveway.
> ...


Terra grapplers if you want to make it to 100,000 miles.  Mine did and were never rotated once.

Agree that Goodyear is a bad choice.

The only Michelin tires I had were what came on my current truck.  Barley made 50k and were bald as an eagle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2021)

Early Valentines gift for The Lady.


----------



## oldways (Feb 10, 2021)

Dang she must have been good or you was bad looks good


----------



## Resica (Feb 10, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Terra grapplers if you want to make it to 100,000 miles.  Mine did and were never rotated once.
> 
> Agree that Goodyear is a bad choice.
> 
> The only Michelin tires I had were what came on my current truck.  Barley made 50k and were bald as an eagle.


Who makes them?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> Who makes them?


Nitto

Fyi -  not a gun pic.   I only post tire pics now.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Just flopped in from a 5 hour drive back from a week long maintenance trip to fish camp in Florida...
> Honey knows  I come home hungry.
> Leftover 'didn't go 20' chili and some reading material...
> 
> ...



Lol at the Truly.  Surely you didn’t think THAT would go unnoticed.


----------



## Resica (Feb 10, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Nitto
> 
> Fyi -  not a gun pic.   I only post tire pics now.


Thank you!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 10, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Lol at the Truly.  Surely you didn’t think THAT would go unnoticed.



leave it to @1eyefishing to gay it up


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 10, 2021)

Noontootla Falls.  From the top.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 10, 2021)

Long Creek Falls.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 10, 2021)

Snow angel from my little angel.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Paleo (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2021)

Paleo said:


> View attachment 1065738




Nice shot. Is that a Pacific northwest rattlesnake?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> leave it to @1eyefishing to gay it up



Dang!
My gay-dar ain't that keen.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 10, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice shot. Is that a Pacific northwest rattlesnake?



Prairie rattler. I came across it in a wheat field in Eastern Colorado (work). I run into all sorts of snakes all the time but I have never heard a rattler that loud in my life. I could kick myself for not shooting video and getting some audio.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2021)

Paleo said:


> Prairie rattler. I came across it in a wheat field in Eastern Colorado (work). I run into all sorts of snakes all the time but I have never heard a rattler that loud in my life. I could kick myself for not shooting video and getting some audio.




It does look just a little bit perturbed.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 10, 2021)

The whiskey River starts here at sipping corner...


----------



## Dutch (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 10, 2021)

I know simple things amaze simple minds......but I thought this was pretty neat. Big enuff to stick your head thru. Dumb dog


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 11, 2021)

I took advantage of the warm weather too finish this chore now that the fire wood is out of the way.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 11, 2021)

We got the ice


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 11, 2021)

Ouch.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 11, 2021)

That is sunk in deep.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 11, 2021)

Ouch!


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 11, 2021)

wipers Up!

you can spot a pro!



Jim Thompson said:


> We got the ice
> 
> View attachment 1065831View attachment 1065832


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 11, 2021)

sometime the Like button seems just a little .. off

empathy or something like that would fit better on occasion.



Metro Trout said:


> Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 1065833


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

If I ever got to drinkin regular, I might end up here at "drunk alley".

What else can I say but "I like Jack".


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1065837


My momma got on my for bringing a couple dozen pond turtles into her pool for a swimming party. 

They were all little ones like that.

I didn't get beat for the turtles but I got a serious whooping for leaving a minner bucket full of baby moccasins on the front porch.

I was a wild child with rear end whelps that rivaled Kunta Kinte's.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> My momma got on my for bringing a couple dozen pond turtles into her pool for a swimming party.
> 
> They were all little ones like that.
> 
> ...



I hear ya.
 Eventually the hair grew back on my legs.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Ouch!



I got it out and we shot this ole gal a few hours later.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 11, 2021)

I caught 2 little painted turtles like that.  I kept them in a aquarium for a few weeks. I got dad to take me back to the pond to let them go. It was like work trying to catch stuff to keep them fed.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Ouch.
> 
> View attachment 1065833


Ouch!

Filet knives don't play. Did this last June.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

^^ another ouch.

At least, the knife was sharp.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2021)

me and my son hunting in northern Arizona.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 11, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1065861
> me and my son hunting in northern Arizona.


I see yours is taller than you too.
??


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 11, 2021)

Took this from the street as I was leaving this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I see yours is taller than you too.
> ??


no we are both 6'2" he's just standing on a rock. in his mind he's that much bigger though! lol


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2021)

Old grits mill site I found years ago, revisted it today and noticed someone had stole the big thick “ paddle” that goes in the center and catches the water making it turn. We have very few waterfalls here in the hills. This one goes underground for a spell.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2021)

It’s about 3 foot wide measuring with my size 13 boot.


----------



## GT90 (Feb 11, 2021)

Wife and I were big The X-Files fans.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Took this from the street as I was leaving this morning. View attachment 1065862


4hand,
What a pretty dog.  

I miss my shepard more than words can describe.  They are truely a gift from God.

Mine wanted to be nowhere but at my side 24/7.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

My daughter ordered ducks off the internet a few years back unknownto wife and with her Creditcard. 

 My wife wanted me to administer some "justice" to her but I couldn't bring myself to.  The ducks were just too much fun to have around. 

They were delivered in a box via FedEx like the " Chameleons" from the back of comic books when I was a kid.

The 3 ducks and the big dog Angel were best of friends.


----------



## GT90 (Feb 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> My daughter ordered ducks off the internet a few years back unknownto wife and with her Creditcard.
> 
> My wife wanted me to administer some "justice" to her but I couldn't bring myself to.  The ducks were just too much fun to have around.
> 
> ...



Your daughter was old enough to know better and still did it.  Good for her!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 11, 2021)

GT90 said:


> Your daughter was old enough to know better and still did it.  Good for her!



Yeah, but the "after the fact" sales pitch was the best part. 

It's tough to be a parent when your kids are alot smarter than you.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2021)

Highway 32 bridge over the Flint River in Lee County, about 6 miles from the house.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 11, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Filet knives don't play. Did this last June.
> View attachment 1065858



That’s a goodun brother!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 11, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> no we are both 6'2" he's just standing on a rock. in his mind he's that much bigger though! lol


10-4. I'm 6'1" my son's 6'7".


----------



## Head East (Feb 11, 2021)

first campFar Of the year.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Highway 32 bridge over the Flint River in Lee County, about 6 miles from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking dog ya got there. What kind is he?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 11, 2021)

Seriously missing tree time right now.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2021)

Our Fur Missile Max
Do not mess with my wife (his "momma") with him around. It will not be pretty, but it will be painful.


----------



## MainFrame9 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sunrise on Jan 7th NW GA. Those colors don’t happen by accident!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Good looking dog ya got there. What kind is he?




Thanks, Dutch, she`s a Blue Heeler, Australian Cattle Dog puppy. Answers to Samantha.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 12, 2021)

White bass filets about hit the grease


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 12, 2021)

Spur getting his Christmas present. He hates anything with a squeaker.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 12, 2021)

First Joro spider found on our property last Nov. you don’t want to walk in to one of these webs. Invasive from South Asia that showed up a few years ago in NE GA.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 12, 2021)

I took this picture of InjunJoe few years ago on one of our Delayed Havest area trout fishing trips. Miss my friend. Rest in Peace Buddy.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 12, 2021)

Triple C said:


> First Joro spider found on our property last Nov. you don’t want to walk in to one of these webs. Invasive from South Asia that showed up a few years ago in NE GA.
> 
> View attachment 1065988


Thanks.

I'm gonna be on the lookout. 

 I've had so many spiders and their webs on my face from walking in the dark. 

 Guess these will only end up being another "creep-out" since the interwebs says they're not particularly venomous to humans.

Just another ugly to thank chinee for.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 12, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm gonna be on the lookout.
> 
> ...


Just a word of caution...For some reason their webs are head high n across wide trails. You will think you’ve walked in to gorilla glue. 3D like webs that are HUGE!


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 12, 2021)

thumper523 said:


> Spur getting his Christmas present. He hates anything with a squeaker.
> 
> I had a boxer. If you gave here something with a squeaker. She would not quit until the squeaking died.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 13, 2021)

My niece sent me this. Their house in Mi.
Brrrrrr!!


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 13, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Highway 32 bridge over the Flint River in Lee County, about 6 miles from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floated the Flint  from the dam in Warwick to there some years ago. 7.5 hours with 3 gates open.  Not sure how we didn’t capsize.


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looking forward to these late Spring afternoons on Lake Russell.


----------



## Mars (Feb 14, 2021)

The frost killed the ferns on the front porch so we pulled them up and planted a labradaisy?


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2021)

I took this one in Cades Cove.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Floated the Flint  from the dam in Warwick to there some years ago. 7.5 hours with 3 gates open.  Not sure how we didn’t capsize.




I`ve fished that stretch from The Warwick Dam down to the last shoal in Lee County for so long that I`ve probably hit every rock in the river.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2021)

Paymaster said:


> I took this picture of InjunJoe few years ago on one of our Delayed Havest area trout fishing trips. Miss my friend. Rest in Peace Buddy.
> View attachment 1065992


Was he from Marietta?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 14, 2021)

Wish it was dry enough to go looking for artifacts. 

One from Lincoln County.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 14, 2021)

Mini Pin Rocket is wearing a hole out in my lap from the rain.

He don't care for so much water in the yard.


----------



## huntfishwork (Feb 14, 2021)

Estes Park, Colorado trip November 2020. The deer and elk live in town with everyone else. I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2021)

Couple of hundred yards from the house a few minutes ago.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 14, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple of hundred yards from the house a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those little buggers.

Had a couple running the creek when I was in a tree. 

They make the weirdest sounds....squeaks, squelches and such.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2021)

Wife's dad and uncles on duty guarding San Marco Island in Biscayne Bay. Mid 1940's.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2021)

Wish the constant rain and gloom would quit so I can get on out on the water.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Wish the constant rain and gloom would quit so I can get on out on the water.
> View attachment 1066409




 It's coming!
(Fish camp forecast).


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 14, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Was he from Marietta?





westcobbdog said:


> Was he from Marietta?


Yes


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 14, 2021)

great pic nic!



Nicodemus said:


> Couple of hundred yards from the house a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 14, 2021)

Tried to busta few clays today. Variables. 25, 35 gusts. Some of the 5 stand targets were going backward, and away with the wind.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 14, 2021)

When my wife is gone and I have to feed her dogs she leaves me instructions.

I takes me about 10 minutes to fix them up, it takes her an hour(twice a day).

They both have their own AM & PM pill box. There are also powders and oil.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 14, 2021)

Made some pizzas lately. Trying to dial in a sauce recipe and a good crust.

The crust is about right. Still working on the sauce.

My wife likes pesto for the sauce on hers.



Trying a Detroit style. Next time the sauce goes under the cheese.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 14, 2021)

Tried some "air fried" wings in the convection oven.

No thanks.

I'll stick with frying in oil, smoking or grilling.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 14, 2021)

Got a bunch of ribeyes in the freezer from the prime rib sale this past Christmas.

Cheese steak on a crusty french loaf. They did not suck.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 14, 2021)

If you eat around here you have to work.

Eat:



Work:


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 14, 2021)

My wife's old family pictures are cool.
Her dad in Miami Beach. Mother not present.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2021)

Last June. I got to get back on the water.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2021)

Tailgate full of squealers.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 14, 2021)

Got thier suits on


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2021)

We still unboxing wife's family history stuff...


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 16, 2021)

Last week has been tough all over the country weather wise.  We got the snow yesterday with more tomorrow.  Nothing like a 2 degree 18mph blustery morning...but we finally saw some sun for the 1st time in more than a week.

Ragtag bunch of car salesmen coming to work to work.  One of em was here at 7 this morning when I got here running the blower to clean the cars up.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 16, 2021)

This lil' feller visited camp last fall. Yes he is still alive.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 16, 2021)

AD Williams Lighthouse just out of Yatesville.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2021)

Swishy, our lil birth- defected chipmunk knows his name...


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 16, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> AD Williams Lighthouse just out of Yatesville.
> 
> View attachment 1066819


I know exactly where that is. I built a house right down the road from it at the 55 speed limit sign.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> AD Williams Lighthouse just out of Yatesville.
> 
> View attachment 1066819


 I roll through there quite regularly going to my lease.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 17, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> I roll through there quite regularly going to my lease.



The story behind that lighthouse is pretty interesting.

https://vanishingnorthgeorgia.com/2014/08/20/a-d-williams-lighthouse-upson-county/


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 17, 2021)

Leroy the rooster.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 17, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Leroy the rooster.View attachment 1067006


Leroy looks like a boss bird.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 17, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Leroy looks like a boss bird.


Wish you could see his spurs, they are close to 2 inches long.  And he is definitely the boss.


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 17, 2021)

I like Leroy.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yard full of them, all different colors.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Feb 18, 2021)

Local specialty butcher had these for sale. Felt like i was being watched the whole time I was shopping.

considering the bone/meat ratio, sounds expensive 

feet on duck too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 18, 2021)

We got another few inches last night and this morning.  We cleaned and plowed the parking lot on Tuesday.  Best guess is about a foot and a half in last 5 days or so. BUT it's finally done.   

Got to work at 7 and this 23yr old youngin was here cleaning cars on his day off.  Gotta love when someone has drive.  He aint getting paid, but on Saturday when we are covered up he will be selling instead of making excuses.


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jollyroger (Feb 20, 2021)

Cleaning out closets getting the house ready to sell, and came across a little old suitcase of my toy cars


----------



## Mars (Feb 20, 2021)

Grill-billy


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 20, 2021)

Mars said:


> Grill-billy



Is that a big ole slab of steel?


----------



## Mars (Feb 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Is that a big ole slab of steel?


 
Nope. It's a slab of granite.


----------



## ddgarcia (Feb 20, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1067461




Whoever wrote the logic behind #6 obviously never met Pelosi or AOC


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 20, 2021)

Mars said:


> Nope. It's a slab of granite.




I thought it may be, but I would think granite would last a cook or two before it cracked.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 20, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Wife's dad and uncles on duty guarding San Marco Island in Biscayne Bay. Mid 1940's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1066402



Great picture. I think I may have supported that mission.


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1067468


How much???


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't know. I can check if you're interested.


----------



## Mars (Feb 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I thought it may be, but I would think granite would last a cook or two before it cracked.



Well it did crack but not all the way through....yet. It's lasted longer than I expected.


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I don't know. I can check if you're interested.


I was just curious. No intentions to buy though.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 20, 2021)

Interesting....


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 20, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Interesting....




I bought their cookbook.

How To Wok Your Dog.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 20, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> I was just curious. No intentions to buy though.




Just drive down there and hook it up and drag it home.

Do it first thing in the morning when all the police at at the donut shop.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 20, 2021)

Paleo said:


> View attachment 1067078


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 22, 2021)

...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2021)

I dont do carbs this time of year.  Mainly cause I eat so bad during season that I have to drop 100lbs or so every January 

This is calling my name right about now


----------



## Triple C (Feb 22, 2021)

Favorite tree on my place. It’s a big big tree.


----------



## Resica (Feb 22, 2021)

Sitting at a stop sign with a state triaxle with a big plow on the front coming down the state highway widening the road of snow/ slush. Couldn't back up because of a car behind me, oh no. He wailed me with slush. Didn't hear any rocks hit. Hood and most of the drivers side.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 22, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont do carbs this time of year.  Mainly cause I eat so bad during season that I have to drop 100lbs or so every January
> 
> This is calling my name right about now



The citric acid in the Margarita(it may take 2 or 3) will offset all the carbs in a Mexican meal.

Trust me. I used to be an EMT. That's almost like a doctor or something.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 22, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Favorite tree on my place. It’s a big big tree.



I'd love to have that one on my sawmill. I can only go up to 28" diameter so I don't think it would fit.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Feb 22, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I dont do carbs this time of year.  Mainly cause I eat so bad during season that I have to drop 100lbs or so every January
> 
> This is calling my name right about now
> 
> View attachment 1067998


Yep, it calls my name once a week, and I answer!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 23, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Favorite tree on my place. It’s a big big tree.
> View attachment 1068022View attachment 1068023


That is a beauty. 

I had/have several big old pines like that in the bottoms at my farm.

It hurt to see several go to waste from the pine beetle invasion.

I am ashamed that I had as many removed as they could get to when my farm was 5th row cut.   BUT they do sell for alot of jack.....top dollar.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 23, 2021)

Anyone know where this is?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Favorite tree on my place. It’s a big big tree.
> View attachment 1068022View attachment 1068023


They don't make them like that no more!


----------



## Mars (Feb 23, 2021)

snuffy said:


> Anyone know where this is?View attachment 1068211


That be the metro-Dudley area of Laurens county.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 23, 2021)

/QUOTE]


Mars said:


> That be the metro-Dudley area of Laurens county.


We have a winner!


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 24, 2021)

At first i thought this was a piece of wire. It appears to be wood.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 24, 2021)

Today at the office...


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 24, 2021)

You don't see folks running vinyl much anymore.

We did a 70 house subdivision in Watkinsville 19 years ago. You can pressure was any house in there and they still look brand new.

Oconee County outlawed vinyl siding after that(in new subdivisions). I hate a nimby.


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 24, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> You don't see folks running vinyl much anymore.
> 
> We did a 70 house subdivision in Watkinsville 19 years ago. You can pressure was any house in there and they still look brand new.
> 
> Oconee County outlawed vinyl siding after that(in new subdivisions). I hate a nimby.


I haven't ran vinyl on an entire house in about 3 years now, but I'm loving it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2021)

Twins.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sexy Redhead’s swimmin’ at the local park!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 24, 2021)

This is why they are called The Smokies!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 24, 2021)

Full moon rising over Escambia Bay-Pensacola, FL


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 25, 2021)

doenightmare said:


> AD Williams Lighthouse just out of Yatesville.
> 
> View attachment 1066819


You had to slow down in the congested area?


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> You had to slow down in the congested area?


I've always thought that sign is outta place. The only time Yatesville is congested is when then have the Chittlin Hoedown.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> You had to slow down in the congested area?



Gettin' through Yatesville at rush hour is a nightmare.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 25, 2021)

Yesterday gas was 305, but hard to see


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> Yesterday gas was 305, but hard to see



Thanks OBiden.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 25, 2021)

Who’d a thunk it.


----------



## Sixes (Feb 25, 2021)

snuffy said:


> Anyone know where this is?View attachment 1068211


Dudley


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 25, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Who’d a thunk it.View attachment 1068746


Just think, thats on there cuz someone tried it.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Feb 25, 2021)

Full moon tonight...


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 25, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Who’d a thunk it.




You would catch the run when the guy got ground up and then the next day you would have to service that machine.


----------



## fireman32 (Feb 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> You would catch the run when the guy got ground up and then the next day you would have to service that machine.


 I’ve helped clean a deer outta one, hope to not have to clean a human from it.  I’ve studied some on how to extricate someone from a head, I can’t figure out a pleasant way.  There’d be a whole lot of ouching going on.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 26, 2021)

My house seems to be a revolving door of antiques and decorations. Currently we are replacing all the bath mats. Latest one


----------



## Shadow11 (Feb 26, 2021)

Woohoo! Finally got my new toy in today...


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 26, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> Woohoo! Finally got my new toy in today...
> 
> View attachment 1068915


Sweet!


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 27, 2021)

Pizza night. 

The dough balls were about baseball size before they rose.


Mine had meat.


Wife's doesn't have meat. Has pesto for sauce.



Had helpers.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BassRaider (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Sixes (Feb 27, 2021)

Took advantage of .99 # butts at Kroger.

25 #s of sausage for less than 30 bucks.

I also put about 35 #s of pulled pork in the freezer


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 28, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1069110



Is that a truck tire print its in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Is that a truck tire print its in?


Yes. This was on some privet ground inside the Cohutta wilderness.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 1, 2021)

Inside of barn at new farm I visited Saturday.  Some of yall would have a blast digging through this.  I on the other hand have zero interest in it


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 1, 2021)

snuffy said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> We have a winner!



I shoulda knowed that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2021)

A very old pear tree. Hopefully a frost won`t wipe out the blooms.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 3, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> A very old pear tree. Hopefully a frost won`t wipe out the blooms.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069967


Quite the tree.  I’ve noticed about 50% of the local pears are in bloom here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Quite the tree.  I’ve noticed about 50% of the local pears are in bloom here.




This one is about 60 feet tall.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 4, 2021)

That is a big Ol pear tree.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 4, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> This one is about 60 feet tall.


Do you know what kind it is? I have one that is on a old fence line that is super tall but not near as bushy. I think mine is what they call a sand pear maybe. It has large round pears on it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 4, 2021)

Just a sammage.  Course during deer season while in a tree there's no such thing as just a sammage.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 4, 2021)

Buckshot got his 2nd degree Tuesday


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 4, 2021)

Trying to empty out the freezers.

Coated this ribeye with garlic salt and black pepper and fried it in olive oil in the wok(trying to minimize splatter). Added mushrooms and then dosed it with L&P when it was ready to plate.

Not bad for a fried steak.



Just in case NCHillbilly smelled what The Rock was cookin' I put a bowl of kryptonite beside the plate to act as a force field.


----------



## bany (Mar 4, 2021)

It’s a bird?


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 5, 2021)

A whirly bird


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 5, 2021)

Neighborhood Watch...sitting there every am looking out over the marsh.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 5, 2021)

Little house I inherited a few months ago.  Making progress, but still a ways to go.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2021)

lil spring cleaning...




Savin the worst for last...


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Trying to empty out the freezers.
> 
> Coated this ribeye with garlic salt and black pepper and fried it in olive oil in the wok(trying to minimize splatter). Added mushrooms and then dosed it with L&P when it was ready to plate.
> 
> ...


I think the hillbilly would broken field run around that obstacle and eat the meat. He don't let little things deter him. Put the first bean on it however and he'd stand off and cuss you.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mrs fireman made a cake. All edible.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 6, 2021)

Those cakes are works of art.

I'd hate to be responsible for delivering them.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 6, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Those cakes are works of art.
> 
> I'd hate to be responsible for delivering them.


Nothing to it, just don’t drive 10-18.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 6, 2021)

Making babies.  I’m not responsible for taking this picture however it is on my cellphone.


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 6, 2021)

In the blind, Vegas style. DU shoot!

My shooting partner playing the part of Elmer! DUCK SEASON!


----------



## jollyroger (Mar 7, 2021)

Was trying out a new camera app, supposedly it mimics the old Kodachrome color richness.

tried capturing something colorful.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 7, 2021)

Pilieated woodpecker woke me up this morning fighting himself in the sliding glass door. Sounded like a hammer. He's lucky I like them


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 7, 2021)

On our back patio.  For being so small, these sure make a lot of noise.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 8, 2021)

Deer feel safe...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 8, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Deer feel safe... View attachment 1070746


LOL... This has to be the most random and bizarre picture I have seen.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 8, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL... This has to be the most random and bizarre picture I have seen.


I do it every year... it is sort a ceremony for me.  I repaint all my stands.  Let the sun bake em for a few days.  Then pour a bag of corn amongst them.  Last night I had eight does standing between them.  Impossible to sneak up on that many... but I was able to catch these four this morning.

I think it brings my stands good luck.    Haha


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 8, 2021)

I didn't even notice the stands until they were mentioned.

I wondered why botg thought the picture was bizarre.

For the record I was looking at deer, water and the hills/mountains.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 8, 2021)

Doe toads


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2021)

730 this morning I took this and sent it to my chevy sales team.  Explaining to them this is one of the many reasons why the salesman driving the wrapped truck will make 300k this year.  Not due in until 9, there at 730 to check on fresh trades and kick his week off right while several of my "it's only a job" folks will drag in at 915 complaining about life.  He will only work 45 maybe 50 hours this week too.  Work smart.

Ok off the soapbox


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 8, 2021)

Homemade rake, cotton spindles are the tines.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 8, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> 730 this morning I took this and sent it to my chevy sales team.  Explaining to them this is one of the many reasons why the salesman driving the wrapped truck will make 300k this year.  Not due in until 9, there at 730 to check on fresh trades and kick his week off right while several of my "it's only a job" folks will drag in at 915 complaining about life.  He will only work 45 maybe 50 hours this week too.  Work smart.
> 
> Ok off the soapbox



It's amazing how that works.

When I was selling Toyotas back in 1986 we had a guy at our dealership making 120-150k per year(his wife was at another Toyota dealership doing the same thing).

Most other guys stood around drinking coffee and talking waiting for walkups.

I got with the guy making the big money and tried to do what he did.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 8, 2021)

Waiting on spring


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It's amazing how that works.
> 
> When I was selling Toyotas back in 1986 we had a guy at our dealership making 120-150k per year(his wife was at another Toyota dealership doing the same thing).
> 
> ...




It's that way with any business.  Some want it and some dont want it


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 8, 2021)

Working up on a roof today and say something sticking out. Here's what it was.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 8, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Working up on a roof today and say something sticking out. Here's what it was.View attachment 1070838
> View attachment 1070839


Happy New Year!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 8, 2021)

That bad boy ain’t going nowhere


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Deer feel safe... View attachment 1070746


Haha. This is great


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 11, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> I do it every year... it is sort a ceremony for me.  I repaint all my stands.  Let the sun bake em for a few days.  Then pour a bag of corn amongst them.  Last night I had eight does standing between them.  Impossible to sneak up on that many... but I was able to catch these four this morning.
> 
> I think it brings my stands good luck.    Haha


Great idea. Gets them used to the new paint smell.


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 11, 2021)

I didn't get my concrete finished one day, and this bag got rained on. I went to get rid of it the next day, and the bag started moving when I touched it. Scared me half to death when I saw why it was moving....


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 11, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> I didn't get my concrete finished one day, and this bag got rained on. I went to get rid of it the next day, and the bag started moving when I touched it. Scared me half to death when I saw why it was moving....
> 
> View attachment 1071402


Glad that copperhead didn't get you.


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 11, 2021)

Crazy guy named Joe that I used to work with. We played golf a few times and fished a couple times. He moved off to South Carolina awhile back.  Never knew what would end up happening when I hung out with this guy....

This is him when he took his girlfriend out on his boat...



This is him when we played golf one time. He brought one of them pocket fishing poles in his golf bag...





This is him on a different golf outing. He decided it was too hot, so he took his shirt and golf shoes off and jumped in this pool...




Crazy guy. Good times though.


----------



## Shadow11 (Mar 11, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Glad that copperhead didn't get you.


Just a water snake, but it was kind of dark and it definitely looked like a copperhead for a few seconds! Made me almost do a back flip.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 11, 2021)

Neat fat lighter pieces.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 11, 2021)

Seeing that while moving in near darkness to a tree stand might be a bit unsettling.

Otherwise it looks like a good place to catch a deer


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 11, 2021)

One of the neighbors bulls.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 13, 2021)

Calzone night. Hers had vegetables & cheese. Mine had pepperoni, mushroom, onions and cheese.


----------



## TomC (Mar 13, 2021)

View out my living room window in western KY. A few more you can't see. Love watching them!!


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 13, 2021)

My new favorite picture finally came in the mail....now I need to frame it and put it on display.  I watch Gunsmoke every day ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 13, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> My new favorite picture finally came in the mail....now I need to frame it and put it on display.



Loved that show. All those folks in your picture have passed now.

Buck Taylor(Newly) is the only main character actor left.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 13, 2021)

I always thought Festus was short(he was 6'-0"). James Arness was 6'-7".


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 14, 2021)

Me and Buckshot took a little time off yesterday


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 14, 2021)

Middle gear had some chatter, .25 of each tooth is Gon.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 14, 2021)

Pretty good band and pretty good sip of whiskey or 2 at the bar last night.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 14, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1072045[/There's a camp of tent caterpillars.


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 14, 2021)

Noticed them everywhere today.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 14, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Noticed them everywhere today.


I liked that you posted your picture,I didn't like the subjects of your picture. They make my peecan trees ugly. That thread about the new farm has got you interested hasn't it? Have a good one.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 14, 2021)

By buddy...


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking for a rat,maybe a mate. like it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful day on the water


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 14, 2021)

House we just finished framing on lake burton


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 14, 2021)

First morning we were there


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 15, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 1072141
> House we just finished framing on lake burton


I see that Georgia Bulldog sitting on the fence to the left of the toilet. You carry him with you everywhere you go?


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 15, 2021)

I didnt touch these. There as i found them.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 15, 2021)

We had a couple hiccups yesterday, but he made up for it.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 16, 2021)

Sunset at work


----------



## mark1j (Mar 16, 2021)

Sunset


----------



## mark1j (Mar 16, 2021)

Does anybody know where this is at.  2 hints: in Colorado and not easy to get to.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Mar 16, 2021)

I can’t take credit for this awesome picture however it is in my cellphone.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 16, 2021)

...


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 17, 2021)

Not Treemanjohn!!


----------



## bany (Mar 17, 2021)

Little fellas can build a quick house! E250 foundation.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mrs fireman thought my dedication to watching a Tom turkey was funny.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 18, 2021)

The oldest and youngest eatin' popcicles and having a talk


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> The oldest and youngest eatin' popcicles and having a talkView attachment 1072782


You are blessed brother.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 18, 2021)

Got another one coming along, I reckon. He doesn't show much interest in anything yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2021)

Sky over Florence Alabama on the last weekend of deer season 2 years ago. No filter!


----------



## Iwannashoot (Mar 18, 2021)

Took this a couple weeks ago when we were camping


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 18, 2021)

Pear bloom.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 20, 2021)

Found these in an old album recently.  My grandparents house being moved across the road.  They moved it when they 4 laned Hwy 300.  Mid to late 70’s I think.  Close to Warwick Ga.  I’m not sure what to call the contraption they moved it with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2021)

That's cool!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 20, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Found these in an old album recently.  My grandparents house being moved across the road.  They moved it when they 4 laned Hwy 300.  Mid to late 70’s I think.  Close to Warwick Ga.  I’m not sure what to call the contraption they moved it with.View attachment 1073027View attachment 1073028View attachment 1073029View attachment 1073030



Cool pictures. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 20, 2021)

Clearing out the rest of the stuff from the old home place before it sells & look what I found -


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2021)

Ready for Sunrise


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 23, 2021)

I was at Sam's today and I saw these. No wonder Americans are fat. We are feeding Cheetos to babies. 

BTW, I'm 50lbs overweight(losing weight now) and I was about the skinniest person in there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 24, 2021)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Correctly. Probably saved the woman's life.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 25, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Correctly. Probably saved the woman's life.
> View attachment 1073757



Good on you.

CO don't play.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 25, 2021)

Had to run the mower for a few hours yesterday.  This only made sense


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 25, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Correctly. Probably saved the woman's life.



Does code allow the use of galvanized in potable water?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Does code allow the use of galvanized in potable water?



Yes even though they are trying to stay away from it.


----------



## GT90 (Mar 25, 2021)

GT90 said:


> What happens when the wife and you pick "the spot" for the in-ground fire pit but don't know where your sprinkler lines are.
> View attachment 1062901



And what the pros can do once your wife strongly explains you need help.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ol dentist would need a good back to pull this thing.


----------



## naildrvr (Mar 29, 2021)

It's Monday and this was almost too close for comfort


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 30, 2021)

Reckon how long this has been floating in the lake?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 30, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Reckon how long this has been floating in the lake?
> 
> View attachment 1074443


You might be able to tell if you took a swaller.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 30, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Reckon how long this has been floating in the lake?



What's the born on date?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Sixes (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunning after a meal.


----------



## Sixes (Mar 30, 2021)

Graingers burger, chili dog and fries In Troup county


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Sixes (Mar 30, 2021)

Plate of wings from Old Time Country Buffet in Dublin. Available on Thursdays and very good honey bbq wings


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 30, 2021)

Prickly plant


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 30, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> View attachment 1074583


She's got the chicken watch.


----------



## jiminbogart (Mar 30, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Plate of wings from Old Time Country Buffet in Dublin. Available on Thursdays and very good honey bbq wings




Those wings looks good. I wouldn't have told them "gimmie some of the yella" though.


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 30, 2021)

Couple of lake pictures. Mr turkey put on a show for about 45 minutes with his 2 hens.


----------



## Sixes (Mar 30, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Those wings looks good. I wouldn't have told them "gimmie some of the yella" though.


I got the Mac and cheese before I realized they had wings.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 31, 2021)

Taking a break


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 31, 2021)

Farmers in my town today protesting a possible solar panel invasion.


----------



## HarryO45 (Mar 31, 2021)

Good luck to them


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rain coming in from the North.  I really enjoy my back porch view.


----------



## ugajay (Apr 1, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Rain coming in from the North.  I really enjoy my back porch view.View attachment 1074782View attachment 1074783


Absolutely beautiful view you have there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

Couple more pics from the tractor gathering to protest the solar panel farm


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Couple more pics from the tractor gathering to protest the solar panel farm
> 
> View attachment 1074961View attachment 1074962


I see the courthouse in Vienna,where's the solar farm supposed to be?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> I see the courthouse in Vienna,where's the solar farm supposed to be?



Actually this is in Mount Vernon IN.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Couple more pics from the tractor gathering to protest the solar panel farm
> 
> View attachment 1074961View attachment 1074962


That's my kind of town right there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That's my kind of town right there.



These 2 are old pics of mine, but I do love the traffic jams these days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> These 2 are old pics of mine, but I do love the traffic jams these days.
> 
> View attachment 1074966View attachment 1074967


I would love to live in farm country. I say y'all and ain't too much to live in Indiana! They would have me strung up high somewhere!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That's my kind of town right there.



My backyard party!  Ok I'll stop now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I would love to live in farm country. I say y'all and ain't too much to live in Indiana! They would have me strung up high somewhere!




I used to think this was yankee land until I moved.  Just as many rednecks here and in KY and in southern IL as I ever encountered in GA.  I say yall and aint all day every day but have never had a strong country accent, but have a couple of good ol boys I work with and tell them both daily they need to move to S GA with their country drawls  

Everyone here calls this the south and everyone north of here are yankees


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I used to think this was yankee land until I moved.  Just as many rednecks here and in KY and in southern IL as I ever encountered in GA.  I say yall and aint all day every day but have never had a strong country accent, but have a couple of good ol boys I work with and tell them both daily they need to move to S GA with their country drawls
> 
> Everyone here calls this the south and everyone north of here are yankees


I seen plenty of rebel flags in Illinois while up there deer hunting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I seen plenty of rebel flags in Illinois while up there deer hunting.



Funny thing...IL folks use a term "youins" instead of yall.  I heard it all the time when I lived 10 minutes from where I live now, but never hear it from indiana folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Funny thing...IL folks use a term "youins" instead of yall.  I heard it all the time when I lived 10 minutes from where I live now, but never hear it from indiana folks.


I got some friends in NE TN that day young.

Just to get things back on topic, I'm rattle canning a old Gamo pellet gun today. Primer coat.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 2, 2021)

While packing up the MO farm.  These were a couple hundred yards away, but you get the idea.


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 2, 2021)

Cellphone pic of a real pic, washington co camp 1992


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2021)

Shadows from the porch railings really make the first pic hard to figure out. Progress


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 3, 2021)

Mrs. Fireman’s latest cake delivery. Glad they are done.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 3, 2021)

WOW


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2021)

Snack...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Snack...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1075073


Dang!


----------



## Buddrow (Apr 3, 2021)

my new ink its a blood cancer ribbon.


----------



## Buddrow (Apr 3, 2021)

Had to post.


----------



## Buddrow (Apr 3, 2021)

My boy squeezing a few off with his Ruger wrangler.


----------



## Buddrow (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a few thousand memes that will get me permanently banned.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2021)

Heart stopper


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2021)

Relaxing


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2021)

Biggest stink bug I have ever seen


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 3, 2021)

My son caught this one today


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 3, 2021)

o2bfishin said:


> My son caught this one today
> 
> View attachment 1075109



Prolly won't get the grin off his face for a while


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 3, 2021)

Sun from the front porch a few mins ago...and the same sun going thru front room windows back to my bedroom lighting up some never forgottens


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 3, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Prolly won't get the grin off his face for a while



"one more cast dad"
Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## Timberman (Apr 3, 2021)

Moon thru the pines this morning on Big Lazar creek


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 3, 2021)

Saw 4 of these on one range today. And was discussing such things with the RSO. this evening I was checking the TTAG site and saw an article discussing such things. And the picture further down. The foot pic is not mine.


----------



## bany (Apr 4, 2021)

Dang it, I just finished breakfast.......


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 4, 2021)

Somebody needs to give that person a target to shoot at.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2021)

Home owner self created emergencies


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 4, 2021)

I had similar galvanized plumbing problems this weekend. $500 service call.
The 3/4 " pipes are corroded really bad. Only a hole barely big enough for a pencil to fit.
I'm going to have the house replumbed with PEX.


----------



## Timberman (Apr 4, 2021)

Wild rain lilies this morning in Talbot county.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 5, 2021)

Found an old empty box


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2021)

First quality ride of the spring on the SxS this evening.  Still cool enough for a pullover so I wasn't whining about it being too hot ?

Sun was dropping just as I was getting back home.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jeepnfish said:


> I had similar galvanized plumbing problems this weekend. $500 service call.
> The 3/4 " pipes are corroded really bad. Only a hole barely big enough for a pencil to fit.
> I'm going to have the house replumbed with PEX.



Got pics? You on well or house 50 years old? Need pics!


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Dutch (Apr 7, 2021)

Hold 'em hook!


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Got pics? You on well or house 50 years old? Need pics!


I'll see if I can get some when they come to do the job.
I threw away the pipe they replaced last weekend. Google clogged/ leaking galvanized and it will give you an idea of what they look like.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 7, 2021)

PS the house was built in 1950. I don't know the age of the pipes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2021)

Timberman said:


> Wild rain lilies this morning in Talbot county.
> 
> View attachment 1075287


I so love that county! Grew up hunting there and miss it dearly! Off 208 between talbotton and Waverley Hall.


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 7, 2021)

Azaleas... nuff said


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Little fella wanted up my pants leg this morning


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 8, 2021)

Got any more a them... chipmunks?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 8, 2021)

Mama's azaleas at the old home place.
Kind of struggling with selling it.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 8, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Home owner self created emergencies
> View attachment 1075236View attachment 1075237


Stubbing a silcock without a nipple and brass bodied drop-eared ell should be a crime.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 8, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Mama's azaleas at the old home place.
> Kind of struggling with selling it.




Dig it up and take it!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Dig it up and take it!


You think I could?


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 8, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You think I could?


You’d have to cut it way back when you transplant it, but they’re pretty hardy.  I wouldn’t be scared to try it.  I missed my chance at a particular rose my grandma had, regret to this day not getting a cutting from it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You think I could?



fireman32 outlined it.

Another option(even if you do take it) is to root some cuttings. My mother used to do this to get her azaleas(and other plants).

We would driving down the road, she would see a plant she wanted, she would stop the car and take some cuttings. 

https://www.hunker.com/13427069/how-to-grow-azaleas-from-cuttings


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pump panel


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 9, 2021)

When you forget an oven mitt is not a pot holder.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Got any more a them... chipmunks?
> 
> View attachment 1075911


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2021)

Morning stroll along the hooch in search of a Tom turkey.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Apr 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You think I could?



Or cut some shoots and root them. Seems like I remember my mom haing some success with that


----------



## Iwannashoot (Apr 9, 2021)

Caught this guy in a crab trap the other day


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2021)

one of the last food pics text to me by our dear friend the late Joe Moody aka Moonpie.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning stroll along the hooch in search of a Tom turkey.
> View attachment 1076073



Sweet!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 9, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> When you forget an oven mitt is not a pot holder.View attachment 1076025



Took me a few to figure it out. Looks like a nice T-bone at first. ? Lucky for them the cast iron didn't let it get to that cedar planking.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 10, 2021)

Stimulus is working.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 10, 2021)

Unbelievable. Just saw this on the weather channel - storm destroyed a store but left contents on shelves untouched.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Stubbing a silcock without a nipple and brass bodied drop-eared ell should be a crime.



Funny thing. I bought three FIP's to replace mine. Did a house a street over and it was galvanized. The copper pic is my neighbor. At least they had a male adapter. Now here is mine. Ugh! Never take anything for granted in plumbing until you see it. I literally can't stand square body HB's, they lie!


----------



## o2bfishin (Apr 10, 2021)

Lake Hartwell Friday


----------



## tsharp (Apr 10, 2021)

The La. Invader working on the Mississippi River on hold ins.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 10, 2021)

I always carry a plug kit and an impact gun.

I have a couple trailers with 10 lug wheels that get torqued to 350 ft lbs. 

That M18 Impact will go up to 1,400 ft lbs.


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 11, 2021)

Turkey hunting was un-eventful yesterday. I did run across this


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 11, 2021)

Wanderlust said:


> Stimulus is working.View attachment 1076148



Walked into my friends restaurant friday night. Hes waiting tables. Short staffed. He wasnt even able to open for lunch short staffed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Apr 11, 2021)

Spent a nasty day on the fields yesterday over in RT's neck of the woods. Finished 1st place the silver bracket and went on to play winner of gold bracket. Finally got in the bed at 1:30 this morning.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 11, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Unbelievable. Just saw this on the weather channel - storm destroyed a store but left contents on shelves untouched.
> View attachment 1076191



Them tornadoes are some funny stuff.  Saw a mobile home hit by one near Bogart and all that was left was the floor with the refrigerator sitting right in the middle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 11, 2021)

Is that an 'Azalea'? Vodka grenadine and lemonade?.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2021)

No more muddy driveway!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 11, 2021)

Nothing like a stroll down a old country dirt road cutting through the planation


----------



## Dutch (Apr 12, 2021)

Get along little piggies


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 12, 2021)

Sunrise this morning over the parking lot of Walmart. It was a beautiful sunrise.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 12, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Get along little piggies
> View attachment 1076499


You need a mini gun mounted on your ride.


----------



## Shadow11 (Apr 12, 2021)

Looking through some old stuff... Couldn't figure out what was putting holes in my lower maters a couple years ago. I was blaming the rabbits. Turns out it was turtles. I tossed this rotten cherry tomato at these two, and one grabbed it and chowed down.


----------



## Shadow11 (Apr 12, 2021)

After getting rid of a yellow jackets nest....fish bait!


----------



## Shadow11 (Apr 12, 2021)

This worm/caterpillar/centepede looking thing was actually under the yellow jackets nest that I posted above. I have no idea what it is. Never saw one before or after....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2021)

.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> This worm/caterpillar/centepede looking thing was actually under the yellow jackets nest that I posted above. I have no idea what it is. Never saw one before or after....
> 
> View attachment 1076516




No one has seen one before.
They died from yellow jacket stings before they got that far. You have found a new species and are still living to tell about it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Get along little piggies
> View attachment 1076499


That's a cool picture


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 13, 2021)

Riding out with notnksnemor today...


----------



## tsharp (Apr 13, 2021)

Here is the La. Invader on dry Dock beginning of the year also 1 of my shrimping morning.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## GT90 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Apr 14, 2021)

GT90 said:


> View attachment 1076872


I know where that is. Hwy 129 if I remember correctly


----------



## GT90 (Apr 14, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I know where that is. Hwy 129 if I remember correctly


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 14, 2021)

GT90 said:


>


Saw it going to some of my families place in Madison.  Similar signs down here in Dooly.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 14, 2021)

Work Gobblers


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 16, 2021)

Another Johnson's Bakery dozen bites the dust.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Another Johnson's Bakery dozen bites the dust.



Rocket fuel!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 16, 2021)

Working on them today


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2021)

Tarpon and Pelican...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 16, 2021)

GT90 said:


> View attachment 1076872


That's exactly halfway to Macon from my house. 

PECHES rule!


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Control burn


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## HughW2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Nail driver, are those eggs from a Carolina Wren or a Thrasher?


----------



## Mars (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Apr 16, 2021)

HughW2 said:


> Nail driver, are those eggs from a Carolina Wren or a Thrasher?


Little wren in my barn


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 16, 2021)

Day one 

Best Ranger Competition


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Another Johnson's Bakery dozen bites the dust.
> View attachment 1077022



Looks good


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 17, 2021)

Huh????


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 17, 2021)

Butter knives only!


----------



## Whitefeather (Apr 17, 2021)

My wife calls them screw drivers


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2021)

Stackin up the fish filets...


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 17, 2021)

My ma in laws planters she made. Chicken wire, cause our chickens like to be where they’re not supposed to be.


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 18, 2021)

Robot Target

BRC


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 18, 2021)

with pistol


----------



## snuffy (Apr 18, 2021)

Bet it's hard keeping air in them tires!


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 18, 2021)

Solid


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 18, 2021)

My new niegh-bors(get it?).


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> My new niegh-bors(get it?).
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077418




Is that Bonnie and Clydesdale? They're always trying to stirrup trouble.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 18, 2021)

Eufaula Sunset at the ramp


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 20, 2021)

My wire got a shot of this mornings breakfast


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 20, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> My wire got a shot of this mornings breakfast
> View attachment 1077665


Your wire done good!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sunset from my dock sat pm


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 20, 2021)

Long fall


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 20, 2021)

Look closely behind Blackhawk


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 20, 2021)

I don't see


----------



## bear claw (Apr 20, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1077682
> Look closely behind Blackhawk


Looks like a ground blind


----------



## Mars (Apr 20, 2021)

Enjoying some of that green hose Kool aid


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 20, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1077679View attachment 1077680
> Long fall


Did you catch the C4?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2021)

The Kinchafoonee Creek this morning.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 22, 2021)

Found a snake skin in my basement while I was wiring today. Found one about 6' away a year ago.

With my extensive snake knowledge I estimate that the snake is 16'-18' long and was a Puff Adder commonly found in Africa and Watkinsville.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 22, 2021)

I ordered this right angle drill online from Home Depot yesterday.

With a $20 off coupon it was $259.

I got a voice mail from HD saying that the "one in stock" was the display. I could cancel the order or get it delivered to the store or my home.

I called back and went over the hurdles with customer service. I stated I'd take the display if it was complete. She said no can do. She said she would check the shelf to make sure it wasn't on the shelf. It wasn't. She said Winder, Monroe and Loganville showed 4-5 in stock each and I could just pick it up there.

Cool. I'll go to Winder. 20 minutes later, while I'm still in Athens, at Lowes, I get an email that HD canceled my order.

Now I'm unhappy.

I call HD and tell the guy my entire story. He transfers me to another guy. I tell him my story, tell him I'm not unhappy with him personally, just unhappy with HD always screwing up online orders. 

The guy asks if I'll take the display drill. I said no problem as long as it's all there. He puts me on hold and we get disconnected. He calls back and the display drill is incomplete. He said he can't un-cancel my order and I'll have to reorder the drill. Now I'm very unhappy. I already used my $20 off coupon too.

After telling him my displeasure with HD, and assuring him I mean no ill will to him personally,  he says "How about I give you $170 off the $429 Milwaukee M18 Hole Hawg and you can drive over here(across the street) when you are done at Lowes?".

I told him that would make my day and I'll see him in a few minutes.

I got the big boy for $259. Turns out the last guy was the assistant store manager.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 23, 2021)

Over the rail toolbox


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 23, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Over the rail toolbox



Don't hate.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Apr 23, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> The Kinchafoonee Creek this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077948View attachment 1077949


Very nice Nic. Done my soul good.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 23, 2021)

South Magnetawan river , Ontario , Nov. 2015


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 23, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1078157


 that fall under DOT or FFA


----------



## Jeepnfish (Apr 24, 2021)

That's one of them Space Helicopters that's been in the news lately. See the NASA logo?


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 24, 2021)

The skids hang lower than the trailer. Hope for no bumps or RR crossing.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Apr 24, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1078157



I saw that thing heading northbound on Hwy19 yesterday as I was headed southbound


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 24, 2021)

Hanging an exhaust fan in the master bath. I had to use a short ladder to get above the beam onto the long ladder(16' ceiling). I need a 10' platform ladder. I'll be buying one.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 24, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Found a snake skin in my basement while I was wiring today. Found one about 6' away a year ago.
> 
> With my extensive snake knowledge I estimate that the snake is 16'-18' long and was a Puff Adder commonly found in Africa and Watkinsville.
> 
> View attachment 1078000View attachment 1078001View attachment 1078002


BlackRat?


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 24, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> The Kinchafoonee Creek this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077948View attachment 1077949


Looks like a deer foot print in that tree to the left. He must've kicked the fire out of that tree.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> BlackRat?




I don' think they get 16'-18' long. I'm not an expert though.


The pattern looked like a "black" snake, but I don't know what actual snake.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2021)

Indigo if its 10 feet plus


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2021)

My wife's dad, uncles, and aunts on the family yot in Biscayne Bay... early '40s.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 25, 2021)

hawkeye123 said:


> Sunset from my dock sat pmView attachment 1077673


all time classic shot, surreal.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2021)

granddaughter future dawg?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2021)

Cottonmouth shed in the Flint River swamp this morning.


----------



## GT90 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2021)

A talapia that fell out of the sky. Just when you think you have seen it all


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 26, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> A talapia that fell out of the sky. Just when you think you have seen it all
> View attachment 1078590


 Or fell out of someone's golf bag!  ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 26, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Or fell out of someone's golf bag!  ?



True. But not here. I said a bird probably couldn't handle it. She said "There aren't birds down here that big". I loled


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2021)

Super moon tonight.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 26, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Super moon tonight. View attachment 1078604



Thanks for the reminder!  Just took my little girl out to see it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 26, 2021)

And while I’m here, trash bandit..


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 26, 2021)

Here’s one I did on one of those camera apps..


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 26, 2021)

Several times a day this dummy fights himself in the mirrors of our cars


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Here’s one I did on one of those camera apps..
> 
> View attachment 1078627


Wow!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Apr 27, 2021)

That time of year again. Hose testing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> And while I’m here, trash bandit..
> 
> View attachment 1078626


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 27, 2021)

Supply line done, down to attack lines.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 27, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Supply line done, down to attack lines.



We just tested them a couple times a week on structure fires.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 27, 2021)

Camp fire from last weekend. I've had that tent since the 80's.


----------



## GT90 (Apr 27, 2021)

Bet we need to do that.  Not gonna mention Jim's post cause don't want to jinx us.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 27, 2021)

i told her to look cool and this came up.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 27, 2021)

All natural


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> View attachment 1078741All natural


Soon, she'll be chasing  passing the boys on that thing...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 27, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Soon, she'll be chasing  passing the boys on that thing...


I mentioned to the wife I wanted to buy it and she saw the outlaw in me.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 27, 2021)

This that hybrid warmouth rockbass redbelly breeds. The neighbors say not lately.
Im gon try. I know they live.where I grew up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 27, 2021)

All the BIG trees over there were specifically shaped by me years ago. All of them.
Those are my neighbors yards.
Mines not pictured an to my far far left of the lake.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 27, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> We just tested them a couple times a week on structure fires.


I’ve been here too long to be that busy.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 27, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I’ve been here too long to be that busy.



The fires are the good part. It's the 10-20 med calls every shift that I could have lived without.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 27, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The fires are the good part. It's the 10-20 med calls every shift that I could have lived without.


Love the fires, we run very few medical. Only non breathing when EMS is busy.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 28, 2021)

Looking east from the back porch a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 28, 2021)

A river ran through it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 28, 2021)

Bearded hen taking a stroll past the living room window and some deer / turkey late afternoon co-mingling in the backyard.


----------



## Theturtle (Apr 29, 2021)

Started burning the pond dam while I was fishing and the big rat snake that crawled out of a big hole after they were done


----------



## Theturtle (Apr 29, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Several times a day this dummy fights himself in the mirrors of our cars
> View attachment 1078631


They have been attacking my mirrors and the windows of the house the last month cardinals and bluebirds could care less about the rubber snakes I put out


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 29, 2021)

Lining up…




...for a snack...


----------



## Theturtle (Apr 29, 2021)

Osprey nest over neighbors pond


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2021)

Flint River swamp treasures.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 29, 2021)

210 pages in...


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 29, 2021)

Live Oak Alley - These trees are 4-7+' in diameter. This is up the hill from my place on the plantation. There are 20 on each side planted about 30' apart. Recon how old they are? They have looked just like this for the 32 years I have lived here. 




Sunset.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 29, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Live Oak Alley - These trees are 4-7+' in diameter. This is up the hill from my place on the plantation. There are 20 on each side planted about 30' apart. Recon how old they are? They have looked just like this for the 32 years I have lived here.
> 
> View attachment 1078974
> 
> ...


At least 150 years old.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2021)

Edge of town.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1079039
> Edge of town.


Get them backstraps 4hand!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Get them backstraps 4hand!


Negative.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2021)

A couple of random pics from last week.  

A gorgeous morning in the turkey woods, a cold and snowy icy morning, a very cold beer and maybe the nastiest mask Ive seen that was hanging in a truck I was appraising.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 30, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> A couple of random pics from last week.
> 
> A gorgeous morning in the turkey woods, a cold and snowy icy morning, a very cold beer and maybe the nastiest mask Ive seen that was hanging in a truck I was appraising.
> 
> View attachment 1079073View attachment 1079075View attachment 1079076View attachment 1079077


Looks like somebody's diaper


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Looks like somebody's diaper



a nasty diaper


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 30, 2021)

Cat in Home Depot.

A few years ago I got a picture of a cat on acid in HD. He was sitting on a pallet of muriatic acid.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 30, 2021)

I ordered two 150' rolls of 14/3 wire from Lowes. 

You would then they would be more efficient in box sizing and count. Got here in two day with free shipping.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 30, 2021)

Finally had enough of my shorts falling down. Used a couple wires to attach my belt to my nail apron. Apron has suspenders.

I had to drop trou to get the thing apart.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 30, 2021)

I told my daughter and SIL I would get them a BGE as a house warming gift.

Folks in the classifieds want $800 for a used Large BGE.

You can get a brand new one for $650 or the "kit" for $800 at the Ace Hardware in Watkinsville.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2021)

Moved this out of the road yesterday.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Moved this out of the road yesterday.
> View attachment 1079153View attachment 1079154


Is that the FHP spike strips?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Did it say Free deer on it?


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 30, 2021)

That's about $80 worth of plywood.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 30, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That's about $80 worth of plywood.


The other side was shingled!


----------



## Mike 65 (May 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> The other side was shingled!


You hit the jack pot!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 1, 2021)

4HAND said:


> The other side was shingled!




You're half way to a new dog house for your pet deer!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 1, 2021)

I bought this orchid for my wife when we moved in the new house just over 2 years ago. It was blooming then. It has done nothing at all and 2 months ago it started to grow a shoot and finally it is blooming after all this time. Foliage look puny though.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 1, 2021)

Had to get creative with building the support LOL


----------



## fireman32 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2021)

That's awesome! @fireman32  Is everything, including the logos, edible?


----------



## treemanjohn (May 1, 2021)

He's beautiful but dumb....


----------



## Silver Britches (May 1, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> He's beautiful but dumb....
> View attachment 1079209View attachment 1079210View attachment 1079211View attachment 1079212


He just likes looking at his handsome self in the mirror, is all. I do it all the time.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 1, 2021)

A beautiful sunny Georgia Saturday. Could be fishing, instead... .


----------



## fireman32 (May 1, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> That's awesome! @fireman32  Is everything, including the logos, edible?


Technically edible, but not necessarily the best part of the cake. The letters and such have hardeners in them so they’ll keep their shape.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 1, 2021)

...


----------



## 4HAND (May 1, 2021)

A little bluegrass today at a local fundraiser.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 1, 2021)

I can't believe 7/16 OSB is $40.55 per sheet. Lowes has it stacked to the rafters.


----------



## Mars (May 2, 2021)

He is very proud of himself!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2021)

4HAND said:


> A little bluegrass today at a local fundraiser.View attachment 1079232


Was is a Biden fundraiser? Ain't nobody in the seats!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> ...View attachment 1079224


That pic just might send @sinclair1 into cardiac arrest!


----------



## jiminbogart (May 2, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> ***cake***



Your wife does amazing work!.

Any chance to get some pics of the cakes cut open?


----------



## sinclair1 (May 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That pic just might send @sinclair1 into cardiac arrest!


Don’t see many of those these days, but growing up I thought they were part of the lawn. We had them all over.


----------



## 4HAND (May 2, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Was is a Biden fundraiser? Ain't nobody in the seats!


No. You won't find one of those in my area.
??


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 2, 2021)

sinclair1 said:


> Don’t see many of those these days, but growing up I thought they were part of the lawn. We had them all over.



First one I have seen in years.


----------



## fireman32 (May 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Your wife does amazing work!.
> 
> Any chance to get some pics of the cakes cut open?





jiminbogart said:


> Your wife does amazing work!.
> 
> Any chance to get some pics of the cakes cut open?


 Thanks, I don’t think I have any cut pics.  They’re all almost exclusively buttermilk pound cakes.  She will do red velvet or chocolate rarely.  Those two are so fluffy that it’s hard to build and travel with a tiered cake of any height.  The inside of the cake has waxed cake plates between tiers with several dowel rods in each to keep the cake from collapsing.  And, a fondant covered cake is much more stable than a buttercream cake, and not nearly as likely to melt in this S. Ga. heat.


----------



## furtaker (May 2, 2021)

Highly venomous white-bellied cottonmouth cobra black viper moccasin, otherwise known as the extremely aggressive black rat snake, taking his afternoon siesta likely with a full belly. He looked content.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I can't believe 7/16 OSB is $40.55 per sheet. Lowes has it stacked to the rafters.
> 
> View attachment 1079269


It's selling like hot cakes too.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 2, 2021)

Was in my office and heard a bang. Walked into the bedroom to investigate. I think this guy flew into the window....


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2021)

Stonewall 2 said:


> View attachment 1079485View attachment 1079486View attachment 1079487View attachment 1079488


That's beautiful, where is it?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2021)

Found this when my wife and I were cleaning out her dad's house after he passed away. Might not be much to some but I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 3, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That's beautiful, where is it?


Apalachicola, I just realized the first pic didn’t post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2021)

Old.


----------



## fireman32 (May 3, 2021)

New resident at my house, between 5 and 6 feet long.  The mice best be careful.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 4, 2021)

The fishing was pretty slow for me this weekend. The turkey hunting was worse.

Atleast the weather was great.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 4, 2021)

At the end of the rainbow


----------



## Whitefeather (May 4, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> At the end of the rainbow View attachment 1079683


What part of the Hooch is that?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 4, 2021)

I was working at the house Sunday. This fella walked into the garage. 

I put in in the woods in front of the house about 60' away.




About 45 minutes later I opened the door from the laundry room and he was back.



This time I put him in the woods behind the house.

It occurred to me that he must be wanting to rob a bird's nest that is on the garage eyebrow. 

My phone takes weird pictures. The scale is messed up. That snake was about 14' long and highly venomous.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 4, 2021)

Not sure what kind of bug this is.

He was a bit smaller than a #2 pencil eraser.


----------



## naildrvr (May 5, 2021)

Winds got a little strong last night


----------



## fishfryer (May 5, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Not sure what kind of bug this is.
> 
> He was a bit smaller than a #2 pencil eraser.
> 
> View attachment 1079710


It might be a cootie


----------



## fireman32 (May 5, 2021)

Little breezy here too.


----------



## fireman32 (May 5, 2021)

Hate that it’s blurry and my yard needs a trim, but there’s a pair of quail in my yard.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 5, 2021)

Heard some quail about 3 AM tent camping a couple of weeks ago. Been a long time. Hopefully they are coming back. ??


----------



## Theturtle (May 5, 2021)

Moved this guy across the road on my way to work first king I’ve seen in a while


----------



## Mars (May 6, 2021)

Pizza cooked on my akorn grill.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 6, 2021)

A few years ago.
On a head boat off the east coast of Florida:


----------



## bilgerat (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (May 6, 2021)

WOW


----------



## naildrvr (May 6, 2021)

The things we do for a dolla


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 6, 2021)

Cut the grass yesterday and the corn behind the house is just starting to pop


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2021)

Just got back from a quick ride through the woods. Had to stop and steal a few blackberries from the local wildlife.


----------



## Mars (May 6, 2021)

Standoff


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 6, 2021)

From a few months ago


----------



## jiminbogart (May 6, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Just got back from a quick ride through the woods. Had to stop and steal a few blackberries from the local wildlife.



Where is that? The BB's aren't ready to pick until July around here(Athens area).


----------



## Silver Britches (May 6, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Where is that? The BB's aren't ready to pick until July around here(Athens area).


Glynn County, along the edge of a dirt road that gets plenty of sunshine. Coconuts and pineapples are growing nicely as well.


----------



## oldways (May 7, 2021)

Probably dewberries, blackberries tend to be a little later in the year. Were they tart?


----------



## Silver Britches (May 7, 2021)

oldways said:


> Probably dewberries, blackberries tend to be a little later in the year. Were they tart?


You're right. These particular ones are dewberries, I'm just so used to calling them blackberries. Always have. And yes, they were tart. I was making ugly faces while eating them.


----------



## Sixes (May 7, 2021)

Great chili dogs and that "50 years" on the sign has been there for at least 15 years.


----------



## jollyroger (May 7, 2021)

Lizard bro


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 7, 2021)

Rome is my hometown and this picture was Broad St 50 years ago.  Downtown Rome looks nothing like this today.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 8, 2021)

Random video added to the random phone pics thread.  Loving this spring about as much as a deer hunter can love spring.  Cannot argue about the weather yet


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2021)

I like those 60s, would you like to trade some of your 60s for some of my 80s and 90s? Straight up trade?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 8, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I like those 60s, would you like to trade some of your 60s for some of my 80s and 90s? Straight up trade?
> 
> View attachment 1080034



Nope, it's all yours!

Usually our summers are aligned pretty good with the south, but this year we've only been above 80 once that I remember.  Gotta know its a good feeling.  Just dread what's probably to come though


----------



## Fletch_W (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> View attachment 1080049


*Seriously, that's a true idiot right there. *I saw a news clip recently where he told his viewers to go up to people wearing masks, even kids, and tell them to take their masks off. What that idiot fails to realize; is there are some folks wearing those masks due to various other health related issues, not just because of covid. Some may wear masks due to allergies. But I seriously doubt *he* has the courage to go up to anyone and tell them to remove their masks.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 8, 2021)

Had to bore a 4" hole in the band on my house to vent the basement bathroom fan. 6" thick.

Two 2x10's, osb, 1" Dow board(wrapped the house with it) and the treated 2x10 band board. Lumber was cheap then.

I cantilevered the walls 4-1/2" so the band would go past the brick water table 1/4" or so(trying to make it look like an old house).


----------



## jiminbogart (May 8, 2021)

Cutting the grass today and I located a mud hole. Got stuck for a minute.

That may be the first time I've ever wash a lawnmower.

Good thing I had on a hat and a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Mars (May 9, 2021)

20hrs into a Mother's Day brisket smoke.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 9, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (May 9, 2021)

Walked up on this fella 2 days ago.  Glad he went the other way.


----------



## doenightmare (May 10, 2021)

Did some mowing this weekend.

Before



After


----------



## Dutch (May 10, 2021)

Baby squirrel my wife "adopted"


----------



## jiminbogart (May 10, 2021)

Wiring my house I had a stroke of genius on how to unwind 250' rolls of 14-3.

Cut the top off of a spool. Didn't work very well.



Decided to go old school and build a twirler thing. Cross lapped the base with a skilsaw.

Works much better.




Wiring neutrals together(pretwist before the wire nut goes on).



I like pulling wire from 1,000' spools better.



Another(or maybe the same one) Home Depot cat.


----------



## georgia_home (May 10, 2021)

guess it coulda been much worse. i always wonder what and how these things happen…


----------



## jiminbogart (May 10, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> guess it coulda been much worse. i always wonder what and how these things happen…



My guess is an upset ratchet.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 11, 2021)

This is MUCH better looking 1 week later. It was a shade of purple that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Buck70 (May 11, 2021)

I asked and the wife says that is eggplant.


Core Lokt said:


> This is MUCH better looking 1 week later. It was a shade of purple that I didn't even know existed.
> 
> View attachment 1080342


----------



## notnksnemor (May 11, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Wiring my house I had a stroke of genius on how to unwind 250' rolls of 14-3.
> 
> Cut the top off of a spool. Didn't work very well.
> 
> ...



Are the neutrals twisted the right direction?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2021)

Called it up while turkey hunting this morning.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 11, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> This is MUCH better looking 1 week later. It was a shade of purple that I didn't even know existed.
> 
> View attachment 1080342


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Mike 65 (May 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1080385


What the heck???


----------



## naildrvr (May 11, 2021)

Can a short video be posted in here? If so, how?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 11, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> What the heck???


 Knee replacement. Tourniquet bruise on my thigh.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 11, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Can a short video be posted in here? If so, how?


 Upload to YouTube using the share button on your phone.
 You determine whether it is public, private, or link only.
 Then upload here.


----------



## Mike 65 (May 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Knee replacement. Tourniquet bruise on my thigh.


Looks like you got hit by a car.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 11, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Looks like you got hit by a car.


Felt like a train... 
It still aint rite after 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 11, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Are the neutrals twisted the right direction?
> 
> Asking for a friend.




How should I know? I ain't no electrician.


----------



## Theturtle (May 11, 2021)

Baby red fox in the rock pile on the farm and a huge shell cracker that’s a size 13 crock for reference


----------



## treemanjohn (May 11, 2021)

Mission accomplished!!


----------



## Jester896 (May 11, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> This is MUCH better looking 1 week later. It was a shade of purple that I didn't even know existed.
> 
> View attachment 1080342


yep...had on of those not too long ago...the shades of yellow will be pretty awesome too...worst thing about it was the deep tissue pain that lasted for weeks.  I told them when they replace the other one try not to leave it on that long


----------



## Thunder Head (May 12, 2021)

Everywhere we dig at work. Get down a couple of feet and theres a band of red clay then grey.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 12, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Everywhere we dig at work. Get down a couple of feet and theres a band of red clay then grey.



Old septic field?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 12, 2021)

naildrvr said:


>



FYI, you have the video on "private". You can probably see it but we can't.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 12, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Mission accomplished!!



What wood and stain is that? That's about what I want my red oak floors to look like in the new house.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> What wood and stain is that? That's about what I want my red oak floors to look like in the new house.


The decking is 2x8x16 rough sawn white oak. I finally found a saw mill, but I'm not sure you want to use my stain. Its 50/50 diesel and burnt motor oil


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> What wood and stain is that? That's about what I want my red oak floors to look like in the new house.


It will look good, but that diesel smell in the house might not go well.?


----------



## Thunder Head (May 12, 2021)

I don't think so. Over the last 19 years ive seen holes dug all over this place. Not a small area. We practically sit on a swamp. Go much deeper than 6-8' and were liable to have problems with water.


----------



## naildrvr (May 12, 2021)

The boy loves a baseball!
https://youtube.com/shorts/lSMmjI7hZHE?feature=share


----------



## Whitefeather (May 12, 2021)

Chevrolet is introducing the Malibu pickup truck


----------



## fireman32 (May 12, 2021)

Camp shower


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Chevrolet is introducing the Malibu pickup truck
> 
> View attachment 1080483


That's hardcore! Must have some serious Pinterest project's!


----------



## Buck70 (May 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Camp showerView attachment 1080484


Did something similar one time with a hunting blind and a plastic pallet


----------



## Triple C (May 12, 2021)

Got a few huge oaks n poplars on the farm. But nothing to compare to this old patriarch pine located on a knoll in my wetlands. 

My favorite tree on the farm that stands as a giant among all the others.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Got a few huge oaks n poplars on the farm. But nothing to compare to this old patriarch pine located on a knoll in my wetlands.
> 
> My favorite tree on the farm that stands as a giant among all the others.
> View attachment 1080514


I usually don't have much love for pine weeds, but that tree right there is a treasure that has stood the test of time!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Cat in Home Depot.
> 
> A few years ago I got a picture of a cat on acid in HD. He was sitting on a pallet of muriatic acid.
> 
> View attachment 1079139



Lol.

"Home depot garden area cat" is popular. 

Took this pic a month ago.

Cat rolling coal!


----------



## Whitefeather (May 12, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Everywhere we dig at work. Get down a couple of feet and theres a band of red clay then grey.
> 
> View attachment 1080473


What part of Georgia?


----------



## Buck70 (May 12, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Got a few huge oaks n poplars on the farm. But nothing to compare to this old patriarch pine located on a knoll in my wetlands.
> 
> My favorite tree on the farm that stands as a giant among all the others.
> View attachment 1080514


How old do you reckon that tree is?


----------



## 4HAND (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Mars (May 13, 2021)

San Antonio Riverwalk. The boat rides are nice if you ever get out there.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 13, 2021)

Mars said:


> San Antonio Riverwalk. The boat rides are nice if you ever get out there.



Y'all catch anything?


----------



## Mars (May 13, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all catch anything?


Nah. They weren't biting the day we went.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 13, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> What part of Georgia?


Stephens county


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> View attachment 1080569


That took some strong granola munchers to stack that rock.


----------



## notnksnemor (May 13, 2021)

Mars said:


> San Antonio Riverwalk. The boat rides are nice if you ever get out there.
> View attachment 1080572



Do they still have the amphitheater cut out of the bank and the stage at the water?
Watched many a show there in 1981.


----------



## Mars (May 13, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Do they still have the amphitheater cut out of the bank and the stage at the water?
> Watched many a show there in 1981.



I'm not sure. I was only there for 1 about 3 years ago and I dont remember seeing it.

It's a neat place.


----------



## basstrkr (May 13, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I usually don't have much love for pine weeds, but that tree right there is a treasure that has stood the test of time!



I like trees. I hate cutting them down for whatever reason. It takes a while to build one, especially that size.


----------



## 4HAND (May 13, 2021)

May 13th, 2021.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 13, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> Stephens county


Looks like it was old fill. Probably an old brick company around the a long time ago. Ask the guy that checked bearing capacity of that footing.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 14, 2021)

Between the army and 40 + years of a manufacturing facility im sure theres been a lot of grading.

In a loacation were digging not far from this spot. Theres a asphalt road that's about 3 feet deep.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2021)

Working it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 14, 2021)

Back at the Hideout till I head to hunt camp next Friday or Sat.
This home ever-other-weekend thing awsome.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 14, 2021)

Mars said:


> San Antonio Riverwalk. The boat rides are nice if you ever get out there.
> View attachment 1080572


I have drank many margaritas in that exact spot.

Love San Antonio TX. 

Was there a couple months ago for work.


----------



## fireman32 (May 14, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Working it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1080769


Our crazy local duster buzzed me yesterday while I was bush hogging my little field, I wasn’t ready, at all.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Our crazy local duster buzzed me yesterday while I was bush hogging my little field, I wasn’t ready, at all.




When my son was little, he`d be playing out in the yard or pasture and wave at them when they were working the fields around the house. They`d "dive bomb" him, dip their wings, and wave back at him.


----------



## naildrvr (May 15, 2021)

Moving some concrete blocks yesterday and this rascal was hiding out in them. This was the second one, the first one outrun us to the woods


----------



## naildrvr (May 15, 2021)

Justin had his store open while I was working in the yard. He had Slim Jim's, Sunny D, and Kitkats.


----------



## naildrvr (May 15, 2021)

This one is just absolutely amazing. She plays travel softball, dances, she's active in church, and still has time to keep her school work up to par. Not only did she score the Principal's All A award, but she also scored the Knight of Distinction Award, which means she holds a 95 or higher average in all accelerated placement classes. She makes daddy's heart proud!!! She plans to become an eye surgeon ?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2021)

Behind the house.  They’re early this year.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 15, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> When my son was little, he`d be playing out in the yard or pasture and wave at them when they were working the fields around the house. They`d "dive bomb" him, dip their wings, and wave back at him.



They will do that around the house here too.  Them and the garbage man blowing the horn always gets the kids up the street grinning


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 15, 2021)

Thought this was a pretty inventive idea to keep my tote of tools in bed of sidexside.  Especially for a non inventive fella.

Works with dump bed and can be released by pulling up on the cord but doesnt have to be untied.  Deer folds up nicely to the right if needed too


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 15, 2021)

Standing in a marine supply store this morning when someone said it was May 15th.
 Yep, last day of Turkey season.
  Then it hit me…
 Tomorrow is my anniversary.
 Thank goodness for flower shops.
 And thank goodness she didn't realize it would be our anniversary when I took off for Florida for 10 days...
 Had them delivered to her in the store she manages in Lenox mall.
 Surprised her, she didn't even remember.
She just called with tears of joy...


----------



## notnksnemor (May 15, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Standing in a marine supply store this morning when someone said it was May 15th.
> Yep, last day of Turkey season.
> Then it hit me…
> Tomorrow is my anniversary.
> ...



It's better to be lucky than good any day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 15, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> It's better to be lucky than good any day.



Yep, where I got lucky was getting her.


----------



## fireman32 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Dutch (May 16, 2021)

Prep for river trip this week


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 16, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (May 16, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (May 17, 2021)

They were waiting for the doors to open Sunday morning. Caint work all day if you don't start early.


Sprayed 12 gallons of Bora Care on the framing. This stuff is toxic. Wear rubber gloves and a breathing mask.



Darn sprayer clogged up when I was spraying Bora Care.



Osb is pricey.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 17, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> They were waiting for the doors to open Sunday morning. Caint work all day if you don't start early.
> View attachment 1081086
> 
> Sprayed 12 gallons of Bora Care on the framing. This stuff is toxic. Wear rubber gloves and a breathing mask.
> ...



I liked this post out of respect for you and for the thread, but I wanna unlike like the OSB price pic


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1081064


That's beautiful.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 17, 2021)

Couple if pics from last eve's ride on the mule...well it's a pioneer but I call it a mule.

It was a gorgeous day to say the least.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 17, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That's beautiful.



Lake Glenville in NC


----------



## treemanjohn (May 17, 2021)

Tater head was sitting in the seat of his straw thrower running 55 down 316


----------



## Triple C (May 17, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> How old do you reckon that tree is?



Great questions and one I've pondered since owning the property.  Don't even know how to guess on this one.  If it ever dies or gets blown over I intend to cut a cross-section out of it just to find out.


----------



## naildrvr (May 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Tater head was sitting in the seat of his straw thrower running 55 down 316
> View attachment 1081155


That triangle says it's a slow moving vehicle ?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Tater head was sitting in the seat of his straw thrower running 55 down 316
> View attachment 1081155



Wow


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2021)

Rambling this afternoon


----------



## Core Lokt (May 17, 2021)

Bought my wife an orchid when we moved in the new house 2 years ago. It just bloomed a couple of weeks abo and still looking goot! Has 8 flowers on it.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 18, 2021)

I was putting on exterior weatherproof receptacle boxes yesterday and had a cheap saw blade break. I tossed my trash in a window that was about 5' over my head(I was sitting on a bucket). When I went inside I saw this.

Maybe I need to join 4hand's axe throwing league.


Cold in Watkinsville yesterday when I checked the WSB APP.



For some reason I always like to sweep out a new house. I like cutting grass too. Must be some Gump in me.

Swept the basement. The puddles are from spraying Boracare(termite juice).



The knucklehead running my DWV lines put a stereo in his truck.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 18, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (May 18, 2021)

Who can spot the OSHA violation on these old workhorses?

Naildrvr and MGuthrie don't get to play.

Those saws have been abused(dropped for the tops of walls and the still cut perfectly.


----------



## naildrvr (May 18, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Who can spot the OSHA violation on these old workhorses?
> 
> Naildrvr and Guthrie don't get to play.
> 
> ...


I don't see any violations


You just can't beat a 5007 for framing IMO!


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 18, 2021)

Those are upside down handheld portable table saws.
 No blade guard=no osha violation.


----------



## Mike 65 (May 18, 2021)

Used a saw like that for many years. Watched a young man set a saw down with the guard chocked, he only did it one time.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 18, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Used a saw like that for many years. Watched a young man set a saw down with the guard chocked, he only did it one time.



Yep. Got to be careful.

Went on a call in Atlanta where a framer cut right through the inside of his leg. Missed the femoral artery(the wound was just above the knee) or we would have just sent him to the coroner.

He laid that thing wide open. Took it like a champ though.


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep. Got to be careful.
> 
> Went on a call in Atlanta where a framer cut right through the inside of his leg. Missed the femoral artery(the wound was just above the knee) or we would have just sent him to the corner.
> 
> He laid that thing wide open. Took it like a champ though.


Why would you punish him?


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2021)

Son wanted a peanut butter cake.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Son wanted a peanut butter cake.




Never had a PB cake but I'd bet I could eat 1/2-3/4 of one with a half gallon of milk.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1081369



What is that?


----------



## 4HAND (May 18, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is that?


I don't know. I saw it on the sidewalk going in to my office.
Probably about 3" long.


----------



## DSGB (May 19, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> What is that?





4HAND said:


> I don't know. I saw it on the sidewalk going in to my office.
> Probably about 3" long.



Looks like a katydid.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 19, 2021)

Is it Sinclair or Slayer that frequently discusses cops driving habits?

I saw an Athens cop driving down 441 in Oconee County this morning.

I deny being the driver of my truck and I deny using a phone to take this picture.

The cop eventually hit 83 mph. He was at 66 mph when the picture was taken but the truck slowed down messing with the camera.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 19, 2021)

Lowes this morning at 0700. I had been all over the store for 30 minutes and I was the only customer in the store.

The Home Depot across the street is packed.

The Lowes has a skeleton crew working and you have to find a cashier if you have a question. 

I much prefer the Home Depot, but I usually need about $100 worth of stuff and the $20 off $100 coupon is hard to beat.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 19, 2021)

I did a recon on SR Homes and their electrician does neat work. 




Home depot had 12-2 1,000' rolls in stock yesterday for the first time in a couple months. It was gone before I left the store. Limit 3. It was $560 per roll. The $416 is for 14-2.




Foam going in my house! I'll get finished pics tomorrow.



The first thing I wanted to do this morning was put a couple exterior receptacles under the front porches before they spray foamed the band in the basement. Something left me a stinking steaming pile in my AO. Nice and fresh.


----------



## fireman32 (May 19, 2021)

How am I spose to get to work now?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 19, 2021)

Third time this week. Probably 30+ in the last six months.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 19, 2021)

Small world. I'm on the right. Back in the day.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2021)

Winter project finished. Time to hunt another one !


----------



## 4HAND (May 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Small world. I'm on the right. Back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 1081510


On the picture's right or on the right looking at the picture?


----------



## treemanjohn (May 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Small world. I'm on the right. Back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 1081510


Kennedy St? Nice neighborhood.....


----------



## treemanjohn (May 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> On the picture's right or on the right looking at the picture?


Far far right looking at the picture


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2021)

Tis the season for sea turtle laying.


----------



## treemanjohn (May 20, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tis the season for sea turtle laying.View attachment 1081552View attachment 1081553


Showoff! Yall will be eating good this evening


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 20, 2021)

Good evening for a ride on the side x side yesterday evening.  Gotta be some trees around here somewhere


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2021)

Followed me home from Eastman this morning. 

RIA 1911a2 10mm.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2021)

Today in my boat..


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 20, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Today in my boat..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081576



GATOR! Nice.


----------



## georgia_home (May 20, 2021)

big trout! Brings back the days of my youth.

how many lbs? Inches?



1eyefishing said:


> Today in my boat..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081576


----------



## Theturtle (May 20, 2021)

bank buzzards always been buzzards in large quantities in this area


----------



## fireman32 (May 20, 2021)

Not looking forward to fixing all those bars.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 20, 2021)

4HAND said:


> On the picture's right or on the right looking at the picture?


Don't hate.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 20, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Kennedy St? Nice neighborhood.....



That's where the action is.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 20, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That's where the action is.



Bet there is a good back story on that one. Flipping a "Lead Sled" in a neighborhood.


----------



## georgia_home (May 20, 2021)

Time to go shopping for a new crock pot… just noticed this after a roast Monday. Down the side and across the bottom. Good thing we used a liner.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 20, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> Time to go shopping for a new crock pot… just noticed this after a roast Monday. Down the side and across the bottom. Good thing we used a liner.
> 
> View attachment 1081619



Catastrophe averted. 

My wife had an awesome roast waiting for me when I got back in town yesterday.   That crack would have ruint our dinner.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 21, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Bet there is a good back story on that one. Flipping a "Lead Sled" in a neighborhood.


There was. I just can't remember what it was.

Might have been a police chase. That's a 25mph zone.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 21, 2021)

They got the foam job completed. This is the master bedroom.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 21, 2021)

Why didn't they do the outside wall Jim? They did ceiling and all outside walls on my house creating a sealed "shell" if you will.

I tell ya, that spray foam insulation was $$ well spent for us.


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2021)

When you work at the FD, food has to be well protected.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> When you work at the FD, food has to be well protected.View attachment 1081649


Seriously?


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Seriously?


One of my coworkers brought it, but seriously.


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2021)

You can lay a million dollars on the table and nobody will touch it, a free range doughnut however, will disappear.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 21, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> You can lay a million dollars on the table and nobody will touch it, a free range doughnut however, will disappear.




We had a great guy, Donnie G at the firehouse. He was known as "King of the Roaches". 

That man would roach up a complete meal, one piece at a time.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 21, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Why didn't they do the outside wall Jim? They did ceiling and all outside walls on my house creating a sealed "shell" if you will.
> 
> I tell ya, that spray foam insulation was $$ well spent for us.




They did all the walls that are above the ceiling joists. They also foamed the bands(the floor system around the exterior) on the main level and the basement.

I wrapped the entire house in 1" Dow board which is R5. 

The walls( all are 2x6 or 2x8) below the ceiling joists will be blown in Spider.
https://www.jm.com/en/building-insulation/residential/fiberglass/spider-plus-blow-in/






The poured basement walls will bet R13 batts.


----------



## fireman32 (May 21, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> We had a great guy, Donnie G at the firehouse. He was known as "King of the Roaches".
> 
> That man would roach up a complete meal, one piece at a time.


Ha, the personalities at a fire house are vast and strange.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 22, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Ha, the personalities at a fire house are vast and strange.



Sometimes in just one guy.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 22, 2021)

My brother and his family made it to Mount Rushmore this morning.

1500 miles and 22 hours later...


----------



## treemanjohn (May 22, 2021)

gemcgrew said:


> My brother and his family made it to Mount Rushmore this morning.
> 
> 1500 miles and 22 hours later...
> View attachment 1081840


Shes beautiful


----------



## Sixes (May 22, 2021)

gemcgrew said:


> My brother and his family made it to Mount Rushmore this morning.
> 
> 1500 miles and 22 hours later...
> View attachment 1081840



About as impressive as it is without the fog


----------



## fireman32 (May 22, 2021)

Spose to look like this.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 22, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Spose to look like this.



I'm sure the leftist kooks will have those fellas replaced before too long. 

Che, Malcom X, Chairman Mao and Fidel will replace them. Maybe add Stalin to make it 5.


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> We had a great guy, Donnie G at the firehouse. He was known as "King of the Roaches".
> 
> That man would roach up a complete meal, one piece at a time.


We had a lunch pirate at work for awhile once that liked to take one particular sweet old ladies home cooked leftovers for lunch. You could count on him/her doing it once or twice a week. We never found out who it was but a few doses of miralax mixed in the rice and gravy and the cobbler must have fixed them up. It was my idea and I bought her lunch for 2 weeks but eventually they quit stealing her lunch and we had a good laugh at their expense.


----------



## fireman32 (May 22, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> We had a lunch pirate at work for awhile once that liked to take one particular sweet old ladies home cooked leftovers for lunch. You could count on him/her doing it once or twice a week. We never found out who it was but a few doses of miralax mixed in the rice and gravy and the cobbler must have fixed them up. It was my idea and I bought her lunch for 2 weeks but eventually they quit stealing her lunch and we had a good laugh at their expense.


Miralax in chocolate ice cream, hot pepper injected in a toothpaste tube, pepper sauce in lemonade, food coloring in your lidded drink, bottle rockets shot at you while you’re on the toilet, Saran Wrap under the toilet seat.  Being awakened by an ammonia strip. Good times.


----------



## Deerhead (May 22, 2021)

Triple C said:


> Got a few huge oaks n poplars on the farm. But nothing to compare to this old patriarch pine located on a knoll in my wetlands.
> 
> My favorite tree on the farm that stands as a giant among all the others.
> View attachment 1080514



My last lease in Monroe Co (800 ac) had lots of pine trees that big.  Well until they clear cut all of them...   It was sad watching the giant trees fall.  The logger had to cut one side then move to the other and cut again to cut all the way through.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 23, 2021)

Put these cinder blocks to use...



Looking through pics on my phone yesterday and found this one from last year. We did this 4-5 times...


----------



## Mars (May 23, 2021)

Saw and accessory box plus a messy shop


----------



## 4HAND (May 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm sure the leftist kooks will have those fellas replaced before too long.
> 
> Che, Malcom X, Chairman Mao and Fidel will replace them. Maybe add Stalin to make it 5.


Don't forget Obama, Hitlary & George Floyd.


----------



## Mike 65 (May 23, 2021)

Mars said:


> Saw and accessory box plus a messy shop
> View attachment 1081931


That saw looks awful clean.


----------



## Mars (May 23, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> That saw looks awful clean.



It was new at the time of the picture but it's not so clean anymore.


----------



## Mike 65 (May 23, 2021)

Mars said:


> It was new at the time of the picture but it's not so clean anymore.


I figured as much.
And the box looks great!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 23, 2021)

Screw the environment. Bought a 3 pk of replacement nozzles and vents and the plastic hose angle thingy. 

This thing pours like the old days now!  Gotta be careful filling the lawnmower up ?


----------



## Core Lokt (May 23, 2021)

Mars said:


> Saw and accessory box plus a messy shop
> View attachment 1081931


Is that a 455? I have one and it cuts....


----------



## Buckman18 (May 23, 2021)

I just bought 12.5 acres at the base of the Appalachian Mtns near Amicalola Falls in Dawson County. Gonna wait on the building material market to go ka-pow and reset, then will build my daughter and I a house. It has 2 streams that are perfect for a little trout pond. Can't wait.


----------



## fireman32 (May 23, 2021)

Picked some Santa Rosa or Bruce plums, I can’t remember what I planted years ago, but they’re delicious.


----------



## fireman32 (May 23, 2021)

Jr one lost his croc, water is about 6 inches deep.


----------



## Mars (May 24, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> Is that a 455? I have one and it cuts....



It's the 460 rancher. I've been very pleased with it. On occasion I'll use it on my Alaskan saw mill.


----------



## 4HAND (May 29, 2021)

We had a mighty fine seafood dinner here today.
By the time I thought about taking a pic of the food, it was about GON.
If you're ever in the Crystal River/Othello area I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dutch (May 29, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (May 30, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> You can lay a million dollars on the table and nobody will touch it, a free range doughnut however, will disappear.


Try injecting yellow mustard into a cream filled KK and that business will slow way down.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 2, 2021)

Log truck crashed & dumped his logs all over US19. It was a long hot clean up.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 2, 2021)

It is so dry here..
Please Lord, give us some rain........


about 30 minutes later, prayer answered.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 2, 2021)

Sitting out front sipping on a lil whiskey and enjoying the cool weather.  The heat is coming, I'm sure of it. But at least season follows the heat.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 3, 2021)

Fried catfish for dinner...I am swoled up like a tick. 
Going to catch some more in the morning.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Jun 4, 2021)

I hate getting cut off before I'm done


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 4, 2021)

Somebody's getting started early.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 4, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Somebody's getting started early.
> View attachment 1083583


Ain't nuthin wrong with that.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 4, 2021)

Future dinner.  Caught this morning.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 4, 2021)

I cleaned the coils on the fridge less than two years ago.  I decided to check them and I was surprised to see they needed cleaning again.  I cleaned them using a new device that I got from Amazon that attaches to my vaccum cleaner.  It did a great job.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 5, 2021)

I'd better check my fridge, it's 18 years old and I was not aware it had coils that required maintenance.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 5, 2021)

Hard to beat a thick ribeye with some fire on it.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 5, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Hard to beat a thick ribeye with some fire on it.
> 
> View attachment 1083698


Is that breakfast?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 5, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Is that breakfast?



No, but there was enough for a leftover steak sandwich.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2021)

Ended up with a nice mess of mostly B liners, some snapper and grouper. My arms are like jelly.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 6, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Who can spot the OSHA violation on these old workhorses?
> 
> Naildrvr and MGuthrie don't get to play.
> 
> ...


That's where they got the name Circular Saw from, that circle it’ll cut when you set it down.


----------



## Head East (Jun 6, 2021)

Went to the wine testin place. They didnt have any Boone’s  Farm, so i didn't partake. SBM had some and said it was goot. I just enjoyed the scenery.


----------



## Head East (Jun 6, 2021)

This is the last random pic of movin kids. The wee daughter gradgiated from the dawg place college.  Smarticles were collected and stored for future use. Summo wrestlin cum laude.   And...she already got a job.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 6, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Try injecting yellow mustard into a cream filled KK and that business will slow way down.


I'm pretty sure that's illegal...or least it ought to be.  Doughnut manipulation or something like that. Shame on you !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2021)

Around the yard


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

Got the back cut just before the storm rolled in


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

Had a couple of old mattresses and box spring to get rid of so the girls figured they would use em for a bonfire. Fine and all, but at least finish the burn ?


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 6, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Got the back cut just before the storm rolled in
> 
> View attachment 1084030



Just an absolutely beautiful view.  Wow!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 6, 2021)

Eggs decided to make a face at me.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Just an absolutely beautiful view.  Wow!



I like it for sure. Definitely keeps the head clear. Hopefully the farmer never sells the field behind me or in front of me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 6, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Had a couple of old mattresses and box spring to get rid of so the girls figured they would use em for a bonfire. Fine and all, but at least finish the burn ?
> 
> View attachment 1084031



Put a couple bent rims, flat tires and some sort of coupler on that and Rooster Todd would call it a trailer and try to give it away.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Out a couple bent rims, flat tires and some sort of coupler on that and Rooster Todd would call it a trailer and try to give it away.



??


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 6, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I like it for sure. Definitely keeps the head clear. Hopefully the farmer never sells the field behind me or in front of me.
> 
> View attachment 1084035


I love a good stand of timber and trompin in the woods, but there is something equally peaceful about being surrounded by a farm.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> I love a good stand of timber and trompin in the woods, but there is something equally peaceful about being surrounded by a farm.



Back in 05 or 06 when Bubba and I made our first trip up here I fell in love with the flatness and the small woodlots and farms. I told him that I would be moving. 2010 I sold everything I owned and moved. 

BUT I need woods too ?


----------



## bear claw (Jun 6, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Back in 05 or 06 when Bubba and I made our first trip up here I fell in love with the flatness and the small woodlots and farms. I told him that I would be moving. 2010 I sold everything I owned and moved.
> 
> BUT I need woods too ?


I'm planning to move from GA in the next few years. I've been hunting Ky for years and fell in love with the area I hunt. Just waiting and watching for the right tract to sell and I'm gone.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2021)

bear claw said:


> I'm planning to move from GA in the next few years. I've been hunting Ky for years and fell in love with the area I hunt. Just waiting and watching for the right tract to sell and I'm gone.



You won't look back. Might think you will, I know I thought I would, but you wont


----------



## buckpasser (Jun 6, 2021)

Another round of random from bp:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 7, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Another round of random from bp:




Beautiful place! Where is it?


----------

